# SOS - Sinn Owners of Singapore



## Phantom

*SOS - Sinn Owners of Sgp (SEA fine too!!!)*

as Martin suggested 

guys, this is going to be a long shot but one that i feel might be worth putting in some time and effort to try to bring it to reality.

after realizing that there are many Sinn owners on this Forum who are from Singaland, i thought why not we can have some kind of unofficial SOS.

but yes, as someone pointed out ... what do we do??

gather around for coffee and talk endlessly about watches?? 
well, that could be one, however "dodo" that might sound :-D

but of course, in the longer term, we could look at quite a few other possibilities. among the few that i could think of would be:

i) become a small unofficial lobby group for Sinn owners in the SEA region.

ii) ref point 1 above, we could discuss with HG and Sinn whether we can explore a possibility of arranging for a twice-a-year when Sinn can send a guy down to collect all the Sinns from the SEA region back to Sinn for servicing.

i thought about this because of the many horror stories of Sinns getting stolen when being sent back by DHL (or whatever other companies) to Sinn for servicing.

this is a valid thing because unlike other watches which could be sent for servicing with JW's in Singapore (i think they are well-trained enough to deal with just about any watch there are out there),

Sinn watches, with their special Ar, Copper Sulphate thingy and special oil thingy, they must be sent back to Sinn. no one else can do it, unless Sinn opens up a servicing centre in (maybe) Singapore to service all the Sinns in the SEA or Asia region??

i dread the time when i have to send my EZM1 for servicing ... really ... the thought that it could be stolen, just makes me think it's not worth to send for servicing!

of course this is a long shot but one that i think really deserves some serious thought.

of course, the Sinn guy wouldn't just need to come over and get the watches and go (macam pizza delivery huh??), but we could always organize a once-a-year Sinn event like the recent Breitling showcase event at NgeeAnnCity.

iii) well, besides coffee, SOS members could always organize events like going on a travel tour to anywhere?? 
you know, just a get together, sign up for a package tour to go Bkk, or whereever.

It doesn't just have to be watches that SOS members talk about you know??
because i am sure we will be a diverse group with many interests and hobbies (besides just watches) and goodness knows what other things we might be able to come up with.

iv) again, another very long shot, but we could also work in tandem with HG to organize a trip to Sinn in Germany? instead of trying to organize it ourselves (which of course we can), we can always work with HG.

v) working with HG to organize events like the one last year?? 
I saw on this Forum that some other countries, their ADs could give out caps with the GSG9 emblem, or Sinn torches, and goodness knows what else Sinn has???
we can always get HG to give us a few caps and what not??

not some cheapo attempt to get caps, no no. But in organizing these things, we are also raising awareness of the Sinn marque. (this is not to say that Sinn is not "famous" yet. in fact, i think awareness of Sinn is reaching astronomical proportions).

well guys, those are the few things that i could think of. 
the only thing is that, as always, all of us are busy individuals who barely have enough time to spend with our families.

so ..... this might just prove to be the biggest stumbling block.

but then again, we can take it slow and easy ... no need to rush things.

we can form a loosely organized SOS, you know, not like one where there is a rigid hierarchy etc etc ..... but just some form of loose skeletal hierarchy.

and we can always communicate by having an email grouping. that's easy.
members can read anything at their own timing and discretion, and respond accordingly. 
there is no need for fixed once every 3mth meetings or whatsoever.

yes guys, it is a very very long shot, but one well worth us trying.

so, what do you guys think???

for the first small step, maybe what i can offer to do now is to start compiling a list of Sinn owners in Singapore and their email contacts.
it's just a list, and dun worry, ain't going to spam you guys with spam mails.

please email me at [email protected]

and i will spend some time compiling the list. after which i can send out a mass mail and everyone will be able to contact everyone else. How's that?


----------



## Kool Cat

Phantom, have emailed you separately regarding registering as a Singapore Sinn owner and here are some of the ideas that perhaps others can comment on and even contribute/refine existing ideas, :-D

YES, support for the Sinn SOS project. I think it is a great idea but Sinn (Germany) must offer us support and it must be a project that has mutual benefits. What I mean is that while we act as ambassadors for Sinn, Sinn has to do more for this SOS group other than offer caps as goodies.

For instance, the last time HG organised that soft launch and get together in Singapore (Pauliner Brahaus) where substantive prizes were offered. If we are to become a community of Sinn owners, lets do it well but Sinn has to be very supportive in terms of monetary rewards. It has to be a win-win relationship.

In particular, I like the idea of organising group tours to Frankfurt, the Sinn factory. This is useful so that people understand the manufacturing process plus company philosophy. A co-pay scheme may be considered regarding the cost issue.

I also like the idea of having someone from Sinn come to Singapore on an annual basis. Maybe when he is here, HG can in conjunction with Sinn organise talks and informal gathering sessions so that people talk can about Sinn watches, learn more about latest Sinn products and collect informal feedback/suggestions. I agree that Sinn representative should be more than a "pizzaz" delivery guy collecting and sending watches for servicing.

My suggestion is that aside from this annual gathering, the SOS community can once in every 3-6 months organise informal gatherings over drinks (self -pay basis) where owners of Sinn watches and those interested in Sinn watches can meet, discuss and view each other Sinn watches. It also offers those interested to see Sinn watches in person and this is useful especially for those hard to come by Sinn watches like the U1/2 currently. This will become the community for Sinn lovers and like-minded people with interest in watches.


----------



## Phantom

hi Koolcat and guys ... guess what?? the response has been overwhelming.
overwhelmingly poor, that is O|

for the precious few who did respond, errr, we go slow ok?? slow and steady makes the day ....
for one, we got to have critical mass first. without that, i don't think this will become reality, and HG or Sinn ain't going to give a hoot to what we can dream of if our critical mass cannot even reach anywhere like 15-20.

also, we really would welcome any Sinn owner to join us in our activities, even if you are not a Singaporean, or if you don't live in Singapore. 

for one, i had the idea that our fellow Sinn'ers in places like M'sia, Thailand, Indonesia, Australia etc, they could join us in our activities as well (of course, if this project even gets going, that is).

as i said previously, for a start, i will help to compile at least an email listing of all Sinn owners in Singapore who would support such a project.

Koolcat, yes, we could have these gathering like 3-6mth thingy ... and welcome non-Sinn owners to come take a look at the Singapore Sinn Family.

and of course, if project takes off, would be great to get Sinn & HG to offer a certain level of support.

hehehe ... in fact, KoolCat, i think you got better "guan xi" to push for these than rest of us, i think. tell you more in separate mail. B-)

Meanwhile, guys, please support our idea for this project. It is for us, by us, and all about us, Sinn owners. :thanks


----------



## rl168

Guys,

Sorry for the slow response. You know lah, dinner starts at 7:30pm but we sometimes show up at 8:30pm :-D

Phantom, you should see my email real soon. I am definitely in support of the activities you guys mentioned. I look at this as a good opportunity for us to meet up with the other Sinn owners. Not only that, we can get to meet with other watch enthusiasts who might not be Sinn owners. I believed our passion is not only in Sinn watches but in other brands as well. 

My only problem is I lived oversea right now and probably cannot join you guys that often. Also, I am not an official Sinn owner yet because I am still waiting for my first Sinn. But still...count me in!

:thanks


----------



## Phantom

*wan shi qi tou nan .... the first steps are always the most difficult ...*

hi guys, just a little update.

initially, i had the idea that should response prove to be overwhelmingly poor, i would just ditch those half-baked ideas i have and just send all who responded an email to apologize for the "false hopes".

oh, yes, response is still overwhelmingly god damn poor. O|

but, from just the small bunch who have responded so far, and also KoolCat's ideas, i really do not feel we should ditch it just because initial response is poor. (you know, as some will say, "mmm kum sim").

so, i have decided that no matter what the level of response is, us pioneer batch of people (ie, those of us who responded and are the very first batch who will meet in the "TBA" meeting), we must have the will to pull this through.

simply because i strongly believe in this and the benefits it will bring to us, to Sinn, and also THG.

guys, don't worry if you have not heard from me. the idea is still very much alive, and however small it starts off with, it can only go on to bigger and better things.

BUT ... that is if and only if you group of pioneers are willing to put in the time and effort to pull this through (i'm counting on All of you, really).

you know, 'All for one, one for all'. Cliche as it may be, but that's the only way this can work.

anyway, i've giving this some time. maybe people are a bit busier than usual and have not responded.

you guys will hear from me soon, i promise.

i believe in this and want to make it work. but i need you all to believe in it too and make it work. together, we will.


----------



## anders213

Hi guys. Can I join in as well? Maybe I can help give advice? Since... I have handled quite a fair bit of Sinn. And I love to talk watches anyway. :-D:-!


----------



## altreality

count me in! will try and help in any way I can...!


----------



## formula1bp

I support your idea!!!


----------



## Kool Cat

Hi Phantom, in your email to me you said that I have special "guan xi" which I actually don't have leh...so come on, tell me what "guan xi" are we talking about?

Also, what is the quroum on this issue now? Talk must be followed by action, right? SUMO! SUMO (Shut Up and Move On) :-D


----------



## Phantom

aiiii, Kat, dun worry, we will soon be SUMO'ing.
Guys, dun worry, as i said, this project is very much alive, since i am 'mmm kum sim' to ditch it just like that.

but as i said, we give it some time ok?? Some Singalanders are famous for doing nothing but work, work, work and more work (damn, can they WORK)
so, give 'em some time ... maybe they have not visited the Forum for a while.

don't worry, i am compiling the list ... it's not huge anyway 
on 2nd thoughts, it might be good to have a small pioneer group. more manageable meetings!!

as for the actual numbers ... hehehe, let's keep that a surprise for now lah ok? we will know when we finally meet up.

aiii, we'll all have like 2-3hours to talk when we meet up, so relac relac man, dun stress ... not good for health ... 

guys, be patient .... you will hear from me via email (not here lah) very soon. i am giving another week or so for late responses.

meanwhile, what we all could do is to think over what KoolCat and i suggested previously, and also to come up with whatever other ideas you have.

then it will ensure our first meeting isn't going to be just sitting around having coffee (tea or beer??) and just thrashing around aimlessly.
we are all busy individuals, so that's the last thing i want to do when i call for the first meet-up.

i am targetting the 1st meet-up sometime in May, so relac relac lah.
but of course you will hear from me within a week or so there.


----------



## Kool Cat

Phantom, I understand we are SUMOing but you know where i learn all the tricks from? Guess? :roll: 


Clue: Remember when Singapore published all those "love letters" that Mahathir was talking about :-D 

On a serious note, as a true blue Singaporean I want this project to succeed as it means a lot to my fellow countrymen, the watch industry and also the image of Singapore as a watch hub.

So, many thanks for this brilliant idea and lets hope we are able to bring it to fruition :thanks 

PS. Can I at least know your first name, because Phantom is well just ...


----------



## raffles1

*Re: wan shi qi tou nan .... the first steps are always the most difficult ...*

count me in 2.


----------



## Atheleus

*Sinn Owners of Singapore*

Hey fellas,

good to kick start with this idea; every journey started with a single step, it is good to start small.:-!

Besides the "Sinn-gaporean", am sure many of the Sinn lovers from the neighbourhood countries in Asia would also be interested too.

Whether you are already one or going to be one; once you started to own the first Sinn; you will certainly going to have more than one...

looking forward to meet up. ;-)


----------



## terenceY®

PLs add me in . I just gotten this Sinn 142 ti chrono.

Many Thanks, Terence


----------



## Phantom

*Done*

people, please check your email.
send out liao.

now, we just have to wait for everyone to respond to everyone else


----------



## Phantom

*Pls check*

guys, i emailed you all late yesternite 
(ie, 02 April 06, 2300hrs+ Singapore time)

but if you did not get the email, please pm me here again, with your email address, and i will forward it again tonight.

cuz one of you did not get it (PM'ed me so i know) but somehow the email address different.

anyway, do check and respond to everyone. 
thanks.


----------



## Kool Cat

Dear Phantom, my apologies, much as I would have liked to join you folks I will have to "bow-out" of this brilliant plan of yours for now as I have something more important to settle. B-) 

Thanks and cheers!


----------



## Kool Cat

Dear Phantom (james), I am not sure if I really can spare the time vis a vis the benefits of being part of this SOS. I really hate to sound selfish, but I have to ask "what is it for me" if I were to sacrifice my precious work, family and leisure time for this endeavour?

Surely, the reward must be in someway be worth the time for everyone, right? Can you kindly explain? 

Thanks and cheers!


----------



## Kool Cat

Dear Phantom, I regret to inform you that I will not be able to take part in any of the SOS activities permanently. Pse proceed without me.


----------



## terenceY®

Great turnout !
I truly enjoyed the evening with you guys !
" a small step for us, a big leap for future meet " :-D
Many issues have been discussed like price , watch comparisons, aftermarket sales, Cap thingy ... 

Many thanks to "Ringleader" James for the hospitality...me hankering for further meets :-!

T 
ps James : don't penalised me for the Ringleader thingy, ok


----------



## anders213

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It actually slipped my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aiks!

Any photos for us?


----------



## raffles1

Yes I enjoy the conversations with all you guys.:-!
Next round got to be a friday, so we can have drinks too.
Hey Anders, I'm actually waiting to meet you. Next round we will ping you.

James, thks for initiating.
Hv a good weekend.
Kong


----------



## altreality

raffles1 said:


> Yes I enjoy the conversations with all you guys.:-!
> Next round got to be a friday, so we can have drinks too.
> Hey Anders, I'm actually waiting to meet you. Next round we will ping you.
> 
> James, thks for initiating.
> Hv a good weekend.
> Kong


Sorry fellas - was caught in a tele-con and only finished 8ish.
Will join in for next one if poss!

Good to know it was a success!


----------



## raffles1

altreality said:


> Sorry fellas - was caught in a tele-con and only finished 8ish.
> Will join in for next one if poss!
> 
> Good to know it was a success!


Oh...we left at about 9:15pm. 
We meet the next round.


----------



## nicholasmk

i'm really late to the game, but i've only just registered as a Watchuseek forum member and chanced upon this thread. i'm an owner of a 756, keen to know more about Sinn owners in Singapore and their experiences with their watches!


----------



## U-ship

Hi there Nic

Welcome man! The first born of the year possibly for SOS eh....:-d 

Great watch you own there! I too am looking forward for the next SOS meeting. Missed the last ever one there was in town. As you can see, its 3am now (Singland time) and I'm still online clearing my presentation for tmr. That's how life is in Singland eh..... see you around....


----------



## SJACKAL

Oh well I am late too. Got a Sinn 142 GSG9. Hoping to own a 756 in future. A 356 too, if I got the extra funds.


----------



## lcheetec

Just got myself a UX (EZM 2 B), so I am in too. I don't have many Quartz watches, but the UX us really something. I can't get over the oil-filled case, the scratch-proof bezel, the clear dial and overall good looks.

daniel
Pasir Ris


----------



## altreality

Welcome fellas - the "head" of SOS is Koolcat - I am sure he will be most happy to hear from you and organize an event of sorts...!

Its nice to see the brand gaining recognition here ... when I got my first one in '00, not many followers...


----------



## U-ship

Wow! '00! That's a long while man..... That would mean I'm 6 yrs younger than you in Sin kekekeke... ;-)

I tot So who's older in Sin you or KoolCat? :think:

Anyway, I was really keen in the Sinn embroiled Polo Shirt, caps, the car decal, etc and etc.... it would be fun yah....

hear from you guys again lah...


----------



## Kool Cat

Hey, someone mentioned Kool Cat?

Actually, i am quite old, being 37 and has started on the Sinn journey like a few years back. But I AM NOT THAT OLD OK :-d 

Well, it would be great to have a get together of sorts, especially if everyone is keen. AND YES, pse bring those Sinn watches of yours, and if you have the even more unusual Sinn watches, like the 156, 903 H2 and 142, pse bring them so that others have a chance to look at them and feel how they are.

Now, will someone like to set a time and place so that we can all possibly gather at least once, in the new year?


----------



## U-ship

Kool Cat said:


> i am quite old, being 37 and has started on the Sinn journey like a few years back. But I AM NOT THAT OLD OK :-d


haha someone just revealved his age woa....



Kool Cat said:


> Now, will someone like to set a time and place so that we can all possibly gather at least once, in the new year?


Looks like an arrow has just been shot yah. Wonder who's fast enuff to grab it? Well you got to consider me a NATO (not the watch strap tho). I'm bad at organising meet ups, been doing that the last few years for my class gathering and I'm always stood up by my classmates :-d

But you can count on me for other stuffs such as sourcing for Polo Shirts, Caps and etc as I do that for my students twice a year...

Oops :-x I hope I didn't get myself into any sorts of trouble.... kekekeke...


----------



## Kool Cat

U-ship said:


> haha someone just revealved his age woa....
> 
> Looks like an arrow has just been shot yah. Wonder who's fast enuff to grab it? Well you got to consider me a NATO (not the watch strap tho). I'm bad at organising meet ups, been doing that the last few years for my class gathering and I'm always stood up by my classmates :-d
> 
> But you can count on me for other stuffs such as sourcing for Polo Shirts, Caps and etc as I do that for my students twice a year...
> 
> Oops :-x I hope I didn't get myself into any sorts of trouble.... kekekeke...


Ok, now everyone knows you are a teacher in the civil service when you talk like that, shooting arrows and NATO (No Action, Talk Only)

Well, I would not mind organising one except for the fact that interest may wane after a date is suggested, as everyone backs out saying they have family commitment, Mother in Law's birthday etc etc.

I tell you what guys, why don't we have a show of hands how many die die will sure turn up, less that day we all get recalled to go to war.

If the response is good, then I will organise one. The last thing I want is to set a date and venue and then on paper, everyone say AYE, while in reality everyone goes missing giving all sorts of reasons/excuse like working late, blah blah.

How does that sound?


----------



## U-ship

Haiz.... I 'd like to show my utmost support, but I have restrictions...

like .....I got to fetch my boy from school at 6, send him home, put him to sleep before I can get out, that will mean I can only be freed out at about 10pm. But good news is there are exceptions! :-! I can ask my wife to bring my kid to the in-laws for the time you guys arrange the meeting. Except for Thurs nights weekdays nights are fine. 

There's a vehicle forum in Singapore that meets on Fri nights from 10pm to wee hours at an open car park in the central with a coffeeshop, can drink ginger tea and such..... that might be a good suggestion for ppl who has family commitments.... just some thoughts.... from me again .....

Sorry to disappoint you Koolcat, but I ain't no teacher......


----------



## nicholasmk

hey guys, nice to see this thread getting going again  i'm currently agonizing over a decision to purchase a U1 or a UX... im kinda leaning towards the U1 as it is slightly cheaper... HOWEVER! for a little extra money, i can get goodies like an oil filled watch with chronometer accuracy. am i going for too much tech? seriously im not gonna dive even to 1000m, so the unlimited depth for the UX is quite moot. however the display really rocks! 

or should i use the extra cash and buy myself an extra U1 bracelet.

any owners of the U1 here? how about the UX? any thoughts?

Decisions decisions!


----------



## waypoint

*I'd say AYE! But...*

... only if it's after the 4th of Feb. Fridays are daughter's ballets classes. Saturdays are family days and Sundays are reserved for house-keeping! *sighs* The bane of being a working family man. :-( But hey! On the bright side, it pays enough to buy more watches! :gold Evenings after 2000hrs are best.

Hoo-AH!

BR,
w a y


----------



## waypoint

If you ask me, YES! If you've been reading the other threads regarding the UX on the forum, it's a ***** to service when the time comes for a battery change. <| Sure, it was cool to look at(at ANY angle) when I was at HG in Millenia Walk.

Pardon my ignorance, but how much does a U2 cost in Singapore anyway?

BR,
w a y



nicholasmk said:


> hey guys, nice to see this thread getting going again  i'm currently agonizing over a decision to purchase a U1 or a UX... im kinda leaning towards the U1 as it is slightly cheaper... HOWEVER! for a little extra money, i can get goodies like an oil filled watch with chronometer accuracy. am i going for too much tech? seriously im not gonna dive even to 1000m, so the unlimited depth for the UX is quite moot. however the display really rocks!
> 
> or should i use the extra cash and buy myself an extra U1 bracelet.
> 
> any owners of the U1 here? how about the UX? any thoughts?
> 
> Decisions decisions!


----------



## Kool Cat

This thread is HAPPENING man :-! Lets keep it up.

To U-ship, for a moment I thought you were a teacher as you mention getting polo shirts and caps for your students twice a year. U part time tuition teacher is it :-d 

To Nicholasmk, the decision is really yours to make between a U1 and UX. I think the U1 is really hard to come by and I hear still got waiting list, while I have seen several UX readily available in many HG showcase recently. But as correctly pointed out by some, the UX requires servicing to be done in Germany (for now). Also, the difference is that UX is a quartz watch but the battery life last 7 years, so I think a service once every 7 years is fair amount of time, don't you think?

To WayPoint and U-ship, understand the family constraints. That is why I am always hesistant to organise any gatherings even though I am for it myself. The trouble about living in Singapore is that we have so many things to be committed to, work being the biggest culprit. Then the family also takes up a lot of our time, like exams for the kids. Thank god I don't have kids :-d Seriously, I don't mind having a gathering past 10pm but how many will show up, REALLY? Can we have a show of hands? The rest of you, what other restrictions/restraints do you have, lets hear them...:thanks


----------



## Dracula

waypoint said:


> If you ask me, YES! If you've been reading the other threads regarding the UX on the forum, it's a ***** to service when the time comes for a battery change. <| Sure, it was cool to look at(at ANY angle) when I was at HG in Millenia Walk.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but how much does a U2 cost in Singapore anyway?
> 
> BR,
> w a y


It is retailing in HG for $4470, but they say the price might go up soon.


----------



## Dracula

To all SingaBro, anyone who is interested to get any model unavailable in Sin can let me know the model and price in Sin. I'm now in Frankfurt and was very lucky to get my U2 here in one of the shop. It is just slightly cheaper but getting it is the most satisfying. Anyway, I'm going to the Sinn factory tomorrow for a visit. So leave me your HP no. if you really keen so I can sms you. No aeroplane please. Cheers!!


----------



## nicholasmk

Dracula - i've sent you an email with my contact details! 

everyone else - i think i'll be settling for a U1. firstly i love mechanical watches, and from what i gather, the U1 is using a chronometer-grade ETA movement. Apparently each individual movement can be categorized into different grades and Sinn only uses the highest quality movements from ETA, hence the accuracy.

im not going to dive to such an extreme depth anyway and i'll save some money which will offset my purchase of a U-series bracelet. (if i ever get to it!)

servicing _will_ be a real ***** for the UX. not just for the replacement of a battery after 7 years but what if suay suay halfway the watch stop? 

On the whole, my opinion is not to pay such a high price for a quartz movement. After all, if i wanted a quartz, i'd rather get a Casio g-shock. (i do realize the UX is a high quality ETA quartz with thermo-compensation, but quartz is quartz. haha)

So U1!!! Here i come!!


----------



## lockcanloc

Hi Drac,

also interested in the U1 model - wondering what is the price of the U1 and U2. Send PM on contact details.

How long will you be there?

Thanks



Dracula said:


> To all SingaBro, anyone who is interested to get any model unavailable in Sin can let me know the model and price in Sin. I'm now in Frankfurt and was very lucky to get my U2 here in one of the shop. It is just slightly cheaper but getting it is the most satisfying. Anyway, I'm going to the Sinn factory tomorrow for a visit. So leave me your HP no. if you really keen so I can sms you. No aeroplane please. Cheers!!


----------



## lockcanloc

Hi Bro,

Also got the Sinn fever - was also considering the U1 and Muhle SAR but U1 is much cheaper. also leaning towards the sub steel technology....

By the way, how much is the U1 retailing in HG? Haven't got the time to check out yet personally.

Thanks



nicholasmk said:


> Dracula - i've sent you an email with my contact details!
> 
> everyone else - i think i'll be settling for a U1. firstly i love mechanical watches, and from what i gather, the U1 is using a chronometer-grade ETA movement. Apparently each individual movement can be categorized into different grades and Sinn only uses the highest quality movements from ETA, hence the accuracy.
> 
> im not going to dive to such an extreme depth anyway and i'll save some money which will offset my purchase of a U-series bracelet. (if i ever get to it!)
> 
> servicing _will_ be a real ***** for the UX. not just for the replacement of a battery after 7 years but what if suay suay halfway the watch stop?
> 
> On the whole, my opinion is not to pay such a high price for a quartz movement. After all, if i wanted a quartz, i'd rather get a Casio g-shock. (i do realize the UX is a high quality ETA quartz with thermo-compensation, but quartz is quartz. haha)
> 
> So U1!!! Here i come!!


----------



## nicholasmk

lockcanloc said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> By the way, how much is the U1 retailing in HG? Haven't got the time to check out yet personally.
> 
> Thanks


try the HG branch at peninsular plaza


----------



## U-ship

Kool Cat said:


> To U-ship, for a moment I thought you were a teacher as you mention getting polo shirts and caps for your students twice a year. U part time tuition teacher is it :-d


I got you there didn't I? I'm an Adult Volunteer with one of the Uniform groups lah... So other than bringing the kids out for Camps, and treks, I build their identity by helping them create their cohort's t-shirt yearly. Plus I also so that for my Reservist Unit every year lah that's why....

nicholasmk - I thought you were my friend, sms-ed him this morning and realised you weren't him or him, you.... kekeke Singapore small world lah.... I'd suggest you do a watch comparison index and evaluate what you think is best.

Those that requires, argon gas, special oils and etc ..... really irks me you see. I was actually doing a evaluation index when I was determining if I should go for U1 or Glycine Lagunare Chronograph. The winning evaluation when to U1 of course. No injustice to U2, one day I will still consider the U2 but at the moment, the servicing portion and having it sent back to Sinn Factory still gets my reservation....

Hey Koolcat if the gathering's after 10pm you can count on me. But there are certain days I got night classes, for the moment Tues nights. Hence you got to let me know when the day would be man!

So you're kid-less for the moment eh.... envious you ain't need to change diapy or feed the kid in the middle of the night eh, but envious of all is you got spare cash for extra new watches any time yah... whereas we're strapped on creative classes, PD consultations, vaccine, etc and etc......

And yah.... work in one thing hindering us as well. Well, just last night, I got called back to the office urgently at 9pm..... haiz.....


----------



## Dracula

lockcanloc said:


> Hi Drac,
> 
> also interested in the U1 model - wondering what is the price of the U1 and U2. Send PM on contact details.
> 
> How long will you be there?
> 
> Thanks


To all Bro who pm-ed me, I have replied.

However, I will not sms you unless you have decided and really keen to get. Waste $$ lah. :-d

And for rest of the Bros, I'm only helping to get those models not available in Sin currently. Not to compare for you the prices here.

I'm just doing this as a favour and not trying to make a quick buck.

Anyway, I will be back in Sin on the 17th Jan. Cheers!!!


----------



## Kool Cat

What Dracula doing is  and :thanks man. 

Maybe this thread can also be used to make announcement of who is going to Frankfurt next and then we can have a"tompang" service is the next guys is as nice as Dracula.

But I think pse, don't burden the poor guy with price comparison but rather make the purchase, as I think what Dracula has said clearly, the price is slightly cheaper there.

We can also start a service whereby those going to Frankfurt can carry-in watches that needs servicing and then the next guy carry out watches that have already been serviced. In this case, buying the UX or U2 will not be a "*****" anymore :-d 

So, can we agree to this format gents?


----------



## Hary

My first post here, want to say hello to all of you in Singapore. Here is my U1, just acquired few days ago :-!


----------



## Kool Cat

Welcome to the forum Hary. Wear your U1 in good health and we look forward to possibly your participation in some of our SOS activities in the near future...if there is one :-d


----------



## Dracula

Kool Cat said:


> What Dracula doing is  and :thanks man.
> 
> Maybe this thread can also be used to make announcement of who is going to Frankfurt next and then we can have a"tompang" service is the next guys is as nice as Dracula.
> 
> But I think pse, don't burden the poor guy with price comparison but rather make the purchase, as I think what Dracula has said clearly, the price is slightly cheaper there.
> 
> We can also start a service whereby those going to Frankfurt can carry-in watches that needs servicing and then the next guy carry out watches that have already been serviced. In this case, buying the UX or U2 will not be a "*****" anymore :-d
> 
> So, can we agree to this format gents?


Thanks for your compliments, Kool Cat!! 

Just came back from the Sinn factory, it's a lot smaller than I had imagined. Nevertheless, had a good experience.

It's not too far from town, but getting there might be a problem cause the taxi driver might not know the place. Also you have to call a cab when leaving the place. Taxi ride is about 15 euros each way.

I was lucky there as they have just completed a few U1, was told next batch will be 4 weeks later. I reserved 2 and by the time some Bros decided to get after many sms with me, they are left with only another 2 pieces. Didn't have many walk-in customer, so I guess it's the depots snapping it up. Not so much luck for U2 though, even they have a long waiting list. So lucky of me to get it yesterday in one of the only 2 depots for Sinn in Frankfurt. 

I must stress here again that I'm buying the watch for you guys on a favour basis. NOT trying to make a quick BUCK!!!
The price I quote was the selling price here. Reason I did not deduct the VAT is sometimes we don't even get it back. So must be fair to me...plus all the cost for the many sms I sent and my taxi fare. And the risk I take if you guys back out!! I'm paying it out of my own pocket without even asking for a deposit. I believe it still might be slighly cheaper than what HG is selling after discounts, and you won't have to wait.

Anyway, thanks to those Bro that confirmed their purchase. As of now, I might have 1 spare U1 as someone might be backing out. Anyone keen can let me know, else I might just keep it myself.

Will be back on 17th Jan, so see you guys when back.

Cheers!!! ;-)


----------



## nicholasmk

hi harry, where didja manage to get that U1! it's gorgeous


----------



## nicholasmk

drac was very kind to trade some overseas sms-es with me regarding the purchase of the U1! thanks bro!

and kool cat has a kool idea over there... perhaps even better, we can get find out which forum members are working, or know people who are working, as cabin crews. that would make things even easier!


----------



## Crusader

Hary said:


> My first post here, want to say hello to all of you in Singapore. Here is my U1, just acquired few days ago :-!


Welcome to the forum, Hary!


----------



## U-ship

Wow great trip you got there Dracula!

Seems you spent quite a deal on cabs eh... When I was there I took trains, hitched on the bus to get there. I had a daring adventure considering I do not speak a word of German except, "Guten Morgen" kekekeke. And the best thing was my friend sabo-ed me saying the phase above meant good day, Like how you would have the indians saying "Balakum" for greetings in the morning, afternoon and evening. Incidentally the fella who thought me this is an Indian chap. Hence I went around saying "Guten Morgen" to everyone everyday and anytime:-s 

Anyway I think the suggestion Kool Cat stated is the ultimate suggestion of the year man! He should be awarded the man of the match :-! wonder how we're gonna start this ball rolling... Say what, next time a Singapore's going to Sinn factory, he/ she should just pop a note on this forum so that we can forecast our servicings. Now with this fantastic option I dare say I will consider the UX and U2 big time.....


----------



## U-ship

Dracula said:


> I was lucky there as they have just completed a few U1, was told next batch will be 4 weeks later. I reserved 2 and by the time some Bros decided to get after many sms with me, they are left with only another 2 pieces.


dracula, you really "heng" (Lucky in Hokkien; one of Singapore's most used dialect). People like me waited for months man! you just go there and fish out a few pieces..... bulls eye's trip man!


----------



## Hary

nicholasmk said:


> hi harry, where didja manage to get that U1! it's gorgeous


Hi Nicholas, I got it from Hour Glass. Awesome watch :-!


----------



## Hary

Hi, anyone knows where to get the bracelet for U1 in Singapore? Or where could I get it online? PM me please, thanks


----------



## waypoint

Agreed! Kudos to Dracula for offering AND managing to secure a bracelet for my EZM 1. Hoo-AH! :-!

Can't wait for the 17th! In fact, his arrival time allowing, why don't we meet up at the airport to welcome him and at the same time collect and pay for our stuff! =)

BR,
w a y



nicholasmk said:


> drac was very kind to trade some overseas sms-es with me regarding the purchase of the U1! thanks bro!
> 
> and kool cat has a kool idea over there... perhaps even better, we can get find out which forum members are working, or know people who are working, as cabin crews. that would make things even easier!


----------



## woodsteel23

Hi fellow Singaporeans! I'm working as cabin crew and have been to the Sinn factory in Frankfurt once last month. 
It was actually pretty easy to get there via bus and train from my hotel but had some help from forum members here.

Almost picked up Kool Cat's U2 that was sent for servicing there, but they sent it back just before I went. 

The factory is strangely situated in a suburban area, totally surrounded by residences. In fact, it is about the size of two apartment blocks, and is very clean and neat.

I sent my own U2 in for servicing and the person who fixed my watch was a 26 year old girl! I always pictured watch techs as doddering old men, haha! 
She was really friendly though and spent some time telling me about frankfurt.

There was also the showroom where they retail watches, they understandably have more watches in one place than most AD's in Spore, and customers are free to feel and try on the watches, which are not placed in cases, this made me gain and appreciation for some watches and lose interest in some.

For instance, the 903, which I've never fancied, took me by surprise as it looked grand in real life. And the 656, which I've always been a fan of, felt very small there.

You also can get a variety of straps there that are not easily available here and other cool stuff like caps, t-shirts and jackets.

Stupidly, I did not charge my camera before the trip and thus ended up with no photos, but will take some next time!

Unfortunately, I did not manage to view the actual assembly area and workshop, but perhaps if we indeed band together a tour, something like that could be arranged.

In all, the factory visit was a pleasant one and I sure am looking forward to going back in future!

I'll be more than happy to take any purchase requests or warranty send-in's or stuff like that anytime I have a trip there, so just let me know!

P.S. My U2 came fedexed back to me about two weeks after my visit and I was pretty impressed with the turnaround time.

Thanks for reading my long and rambling post!


----------



## Dracula

waypoint said:


> Agreed! Kudos to Dracula for offering AND managing to secure a bracelet for my EZM 1. Hoo-AH! :-!
> 
> Can't wait for the 17th! In fact, his arrival time allowing, why don't we meet up at the airport to welcome him and at the same time collect and pay for our stuff! =)
> 
> BR,
> w a y


Hey Bro, thanks for the offer. I think it will be too early for you guys to come to the airport as my arrival is in the morning.

Furthermore, I'm actually bringing in quite a few pieces so it's not nice for the customs to see it. Haha :-d

Btw, like I had suspected....I did not managed to get the VAT cause the custom office wasn't open when I left Franfurt for New York. Though the sign say they will be open at 6.45am, they were still closed at 7.15am. On my return trip, I only have 1 hour transit so it's quite impossible for me to do it. Won't know when is my next trip, as there's only a 3 month grace period.

I would not be able to claim my own VAT as well, but I'm happy enough to get the watch and believe it's still cheaper than in Sin.

For the Bros that I had bought the stuff for you, will contact you when I had a good rest when back. Cheers!!!


----------



## U-ship

Wow Dracula you still awake at this time eh? Impressive eh... . Hey Drac I got my refund when I returned, don't know if this helps? all you need to do is sent your receipts back to Sinn, but do drop them a mailer first and coordinate the process

Great now we know woodsteel23 is a crew. I beta ya gonna be SOS's new best friend man! 

Hey your write up on your factory visit was exactly how I felt the last round I popped by... While I didn't see any old watchmaker there it didn't don on me that those young folks there were actually the ones doing up the watch. I thought the real watchmakers (refering to typically those old man we all think watchmaker should look) were in a special chamber within the buildings concentrating on their work. You know how the building is all glassed and outside view is fresh and clean....

Unfortunately my next trip to Frankfurt is only due next year May :-( , unlike woodsteel23 who's there so often. Envious man!


----------



## U-ship

hem... I didn't realise woodsteel23 is also awake at this time..... WOW


----------



## Dracula

U-ship said:


> Wow Dracula you still awake at this time eh? Impressive eh... . Hey Drac I got my refund when I returned, don't know if this helps? all you need to do is sent your receipts back to Sinn, but do drop them a mailer first and coordinate the process
> 
> Great now we know woodsteel23 is a crew. I beta ya gonna be SOS's new best friend man!
> 
> Hey your write up on your factory visit was exactly how I felt the last round I popped by... While I didn't see any old watchmaker there it didn't don on me that those young folks there were actually the ones doing up the watch. I thought the real watchmakers (refering to typically those old man we all think watchmaker should look) were in a special chamber within the buildings concentrating on their work. You know how the building is all glassed and outside view is fresh and clean....
> 
> Unfortunately my next trip to Frankfurt is only due next year May :-( , unlike woodsteel23 who's there so often. Envious man!


I did check with the sales-girl, it's only possible to get the refund only if I have the custom stamps.


----------



## Crusader

woodsteel23 said:


> Stupidly, I did not charge my camera before the trip and thus ended up with no photos, but will take some next time!
> 
> Unfortunately, I did not manage to view the actual assembly area and workshop, but perhaps if we indeed band together a tour, something like that could be arranged.


You may note that among the sticky threads of this forum are both the pictorial documentation of a visit to the Sinn company headquarters, and the invitation for a WatchUSeek-sponsored ful tour of the Sinn facilities and discussion with Lothar Schmidt on 23 February 2007.


----------



## woodsteel23

Hi U-Ship, I was only awake at the time I posted the message because I was in Copenhagen, time difference and all that.

And I forgot to state in my last post, that Crusader and Mike Stuffler were essential to helping me find my way to the Sinn factory, providing me with much info on how to get there.

I wish I could attend the Feb visit to the factory though, but have to work then, sigh.


----------



## U-ship

oic... anyway, you have fun searchinig for the Sinn factory, it wasn't too difficult to find that place... although at first impressions you may think you're heading to someone's residence....:-d


----------



## Kool Cat

Looks like it has been a worthwhile trip for some then and congrats is in order then...

Thanks Woodsteel23, he is really a fantastic chap. don't know me from Adam, but volunteered to go pick up my Sinn from Frankfurt last. Cool dude was rewarded with a pair of Oakley boots to do all the running next :-d 

Take care and cheers! Lets hope we can have a meet up once this year. :-!


----------



## waypoint

Just collected my EZM 1 bracelet from Dracula(sporting a very nice white-faced Explorer II, if I might add) this evening. :-! We had a bit of a chit-chat and found out that a number of Sinners here in Singapore put up in the east.

So marks the end of my search for this bracelet. Time to start saving up for my next target. ;-) 

SOS should really meet up one of this days. It was rather nice to be able to put a face with the handles here.

Hoo-AH!

BR,
w a y


----------



## Dracula

waypoint said:


> Just collected my EZM 1 bracelet from Dracula(sporting a very nice white-faced Explorer II, if I might add) this evening. :-! We had a bit of a chit-chat and found out that a number of Sinners here in Singapore put up in the east.
> 
> So marks the end of my search for this bracelet. Time to start saving up for my next target. ;-)
> 
> SOS should really meet up one of this days. It was rather nice to be able to put a face with the handles here.
> 
> Hoo-AH!
> 
> BR,
> w a y


Nice meeting you waypoint, and thanks for being so prompt in collecting and paying for your stuff. |> I always thought I'm very spendthrift, but I might even think twice when paying so much for a bracelet..haha!! But I totally agree with you on your statement "we only live once". :-!

Btw, I met up with U-ship as well and realise we all stay within a few kilometers radius. Besides watches, we ended up talking about where we might have met and other stuffs. So I agree it's a good idea on the SOS meetings, making more friends and talk about other hobbies.

How about this Sat morning for a coffee in the east??


----------



## U-ship

Dracula said:


> Nice meeting you waypoint, and thanks for being so prompt in collecting and paying for your stuff. |> I always thought I'm very spendthrift, but I might even think twice when paying so much for a bracelet..haha!! But I totally agree with you on your statement "we only live once". :-!
> 
> Btw, I met up with U-ship as well and realise we all stay within a few kilometers radius. Besides watches, we ended up talking about where we might have met and other stuffs. So I agree it's a good idea on the SOS meetings, making more friends and talk about other hobbies.
> 
> How about this Sat morning for a coffee in the east??


This is just crazy....

The meet up with drac was fantastic.... I wondered if you guys know how it feels to meet up someone whom you have never seen in your life? Let alone only knowing the nickname of whomever you're seeing? Such as Dracula? Crazy isn't it? Well I was suprised that when I was walking and looking around for this so called "Dracula" person. It only takes a second before we knew we were Sinn Owners. Like as if I had the word "I'm a Sinn Owner" engraved on my forehead. I must say, the meet up was short, really too short! But thanks for all the efforts! really! Never met anyone whose as spontaneous and as sporty as you!

Drac, I owe you a drink man! Hey I'm on for this Sat's morning meet up, but you sure you can sneak out from your wife? kekeke You all name a place lah. For once I think since most of us are in the East, a good place to suggest might be Jalan Kayu Roti Parta.... Any takers?


----------



## TheGank

What a coincidence I'm staying in the east too! Sorry guys can't make it this saturday driving up north.


----------



## U-ship

One more "Easter".... Wow that makes the total SOS possibly 5.... from the east



TheGank said:


> What a coincidence I'm staying in the east too! Sorry guys can't make it this saturday driving up north.


----------



## nicholasmk

is someone holding a census? haha i live in the "south".. near sentosa


----------



## U-ship

nicholasmk said:


> is someone holding a census? haha i live in the "south".. near sentosa


Hem... so you're from south park..... hey a census sounds like a nice idea.....

I can start.... 
1. U-ship (Punggolian)


----------



## Kool Cat

This Sat sounds like a Kool idea...well I stay in Central Singapore, where the rest of the "old" population stays :-d


----------



## woodsteel23

Hi kool cat, you mean old and rich?

Haha!

Eh my new roster don't have Frankfurt leh, sian, but I'll let you know when I go for you know what.


----------



## Kool Cat

Hey woodsteel23, don't tease me like that leh...:-d 

If I am old and rich, I would have a lot of young Chinese mei mei (young Chinese girls) running after me to ask me if I wanted a bath with them :-d :-d :-d :-d 

But the truth is that I don't even have a single woman in my life, except my elderly Mother, whom I have to assist in bathing everyday :-d 

Anyway, let me know once you go to Frankfurt ok. Looks like I would not be able to go liao :-(


----------



## waypoint

Sounds like a plan. But what time? I've got to send my better half to work at 0930hrs, lah. :think:

BR,
w a y



U-ship said:


> For once I think since most of us are in the East, a good place to suggest might be Jalan Kayu Roti Prata.... Any takers?


----------



## nicholasmk

1. U-ship (Punggolian)
2. nicholasmk (telok blangah)


----------



## waypoint

1. U-ship (Punggolian)
2. nicholasmk (telok blangah)
3. waypoint (Sengkang)


----------



## nicholasmk

does anybody here know where is a good place to shop for straps in singpaore?

lookin' for a 22mm one as i dont want to cut the strap of my U1


----------



## U-ship

waypoint said:


> 1. U-ship (Punggolian)
> 2. nicholasmk (telok blangah)
> 3. waypoint (Sengkang)


Some updates
1. U-ship (Punggolian)
2. nicholasmk (telok blangah)
3. waypoint (Sengkang)
4. TheGank (East))
5. Kool Cat (Central)
6. woodsteel23 (East)

Hey thanks for updating, nicholasmk and waypoint. Its seems highly possible that Drac and I might be meeting up for coffee tmr. The timing's just been changed to 10am instead of 9am coz too early for some lah.

Anyway woodsteel23, I know you just returned I will text you when I confirm with Drac and then Drac can psycho waypoint to join us after he sends his better half to work.

Till then hope we can confirm a mini SOS meet up, then once set next time we can organise a more central one to cater to the masses. Do Tune in ...


----------



## nicholasmk

wow, many easterlies!


----------



## Dracula

I'm also in SengKang!!  

-- Sales post edited by Moderator.
No sales posts here, please. If in doubt, please look at the rules --

Hopefully can let go by this weekend as I'm going overseas for 2 weeks. Cheers!!! ;-)


----------



## U-ship

Ok it is confirmed, spoke to Dracula just a while back and we are onz meeting at Jln Kayu, tmr 10am. Time set, stamped and sealed. Even if no one is coming we'll still meet. It'll be a mini SOS coffee session. 

Waypoint see if you join us after you drop off your wife anot? 

Kool Cat, you're also invited for the mini SOS gathering since you're suppose to be the head of this group plus I think you're the most "Lau Jiao" (old timer) in this forum... I hope you're not displeased coz we're meeting somewhere in the East which is so far away from you? Forgive us this once, please...

1. U-ship (Punggolian)
2. nicholasmk (telok blangah)
3. waypoint (Sengkang)
4. TheGank (East))
5. Kool Cat (Central)
6. woodsteel23 (East)
7. Dracula (Sengkang)

May I suggest that the attire for the meet up: Anything, but pls try to come with the most important element, "Sinn timepiece"

All other SOS are invited to join us, we will be easy to spot, somehow or rather we got Sinn Owners engraved on our forehead!!!


----------



## Kool Cat

Just saw this. I would really like to attend but I don't drive (too poor). So can someone give me a lift from one of the MRT stations pse?

Thanks. My mobile is 96795776. Kindly call to arrange. Cheers!

Jeff


----------



## Hary

1. U-ship (Punggolian)
2. nicholasmk (telok blangah)
3. waypoint (Sengkang)
4. TheGank (East))
5. Kool Cat (Central)
6. woodsteel23 (East)
7. Dracula (Sengkang)
8. Hary (Bishan)

Sorry, can't attend this Saturday.Will join you all next round


----------



## lcheetec

Folks

Same, can't attend as I had an errand at the PO. Helping out someone from Canada to buy a Casio so I went to post it to him.

Definitely next round.

Thanks for arranging, guys!

daniel
Pasir Ris


----------



## nicholasmk

drac (alex) invited me for the gathering but when i woke up it was already 10am  i hope you guys took some pictures! would be nice to be able to place a face to the forum handle


----------



## waypoint

Hey Kool Cat,

How unfortunate that we didn't check the forum before we left home this morning. But we'll definitely keep this arrangement in mind the next time we meet up.

The meet-up was a warm and friendly one. We talked about our watches, what watches we had in mind next, what we desired but not the moolah(or were sane enough not to spend that kind of moolah on), our jobs, our other hobbies and little about our families.

The prata was good and so were the teh halia and kopi-o ais. Still, the watches present and company were best; a showing of 1 x U1, 1 x U2 and an EZM 1. U-Ship, the obligatory wrist-shots, please! :thanks

Till the next one, or when Bro Drac comes home to roost at the end of month.

And oh yes, not forgetting the 2 x $6 parking summons for our expired 1/2-hour parking coupons! :-d

Hoo-AH!

BR,
w a y



Kool Cat said:


> Just saw this. I would really like to attend but I don't drive (too poor). So can someone give me a lift from one of the MRT stations pse?
> 
> Thanks. My mobile is 96795776. Kindly call to arrange. Cheers!
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Kool Cat

Thanks for the update Way. I guess it was your EZM 1 that made its appearance eh...:-d haven't seen one for the longest time, which means the next time I attend, you have gotta wear that baby b-) 

Anyway, I am sure it was a great outing and perhaps next time.

BTW, who attended? I noticed there was only 3 Sinn watches mentioned but 5 names ?


----------



## waypoint

It's a deal. Up till then, it was only the 2nd time the EZM 1 has ever been worn out of the house!

Just the three of us; Dracula, U-Ship and yours truly.

BR,
w a y


----------



## U-ship

lcheetec said:


> Folks
> 
> Same, can't attend as I had an errand at the PO. Helping out someone from Canada to buy a Casio so I went to post it to him.
> 
> Definitely next round.
> 
> Thanks for arranging, guys!
> 
> daniel
> Pasir Ris


Huh? You're called Daniel? and worst still from Pasir Ris? Please don't tell me your surname is "Long" ok. If it is then Singapore really is too small liao!


----------



## U-ship

Kool Cat said:


> Just saw this. I would really like to attend but I don't drive (too poor). So can someone give me a lift from one of the MRT stations pse?
> 
> Thanks. My mobile is 96795776. Kindly call to arrange. Cheers!
> 
> Jeff


Hey Jeff,

Pai Sei :-( we couldn't catch you for the makan as we do not have your contact. Now that I've caught your number we hope to jio you out the next round. And since you were such an onz-ster, we'll definitely pick you up from one of the train station.... btw I didn't know can post personal number in the forum, that's why I didn't do so when I jio-ed (invited) you guys...

Waypoint and Drac, thanks for meeting up:-! , it was really an eye opener for me to be able to link up with you folks. I really count it an honor to be able to meet up with you, I'm so sorry to hear that you guys got slapped with a parking fine. :-(

btw waypoint, Drac didn't tell me you were the one. I merely asked him if the guy behind was a Sinn Owner? he turned around and immediately replied "how did you know?" It almost confirms you got "Sinn" engraved on your forehead. kekeke....:-d

ok I'll try to post the wrist shots soon, but I just realised I didn't bring my card reader out to transfer the pics......o|


----------



## U-ship

nicholasmk said:


> drac (alex) invited me for the gathering but when i woke up it was already 10am  i hope you guys took some pictures! would be nice to be able to place a face to the forum handle


Nic, sorry to disappoint you, but we kinda feel shy about putting our faces to the names lah.... only wrist shots.... but that will come soon.....


----------



## lcheetec

U-ship said:


> Huh? You're called Daniel? and worst still from Pasir Ris? Please don't tell me your surname is "Long" ok. If it is then Singapore really is too small liao!


OK! I give up!

I am Long, Daniel, Pasir Ris. Can I ask your name, please?

daniel
Pasir Ris


----------



## U-ship

lcheetec said:


> OK! I give up!
> 
> I am Long, Daniel, Pasir Ris. Can I ask your name, please?
> 
> daniel
> Pasir Ris


Hey really eh! I corresponded with you before lah.... think it was just last year. Let me dig me email and I refresh you on it! Singapore is really a red dot man! its so small that we all know one another ....


----------



## U-ship

U-ship said:


> Hey really eh! I corresponded with you before lah.... think it was just last year. Let me dig me email and I refresh you on it! Singapore is really a red dot man! its so small that we all know one another ....


Ok I checked and sent you an email liao. It was Aug last year! Small world man! Small...:-d


----------



## SJACKAL

A bit out of Sinn topic, but I want to take advantage of this Singaporean thread, to pool our information and resources. Since this is Sinn thread I figure people here are interested in mechanic watches, not just expensive brand names.

May I ask, where do you people bring your watchs (any brand not just Sinn) for servicing/repair/refurbishing other than the brands' authorised service centres? When you want a cheaper option or for other reasons...

Please give recommendation based on the price range for:

Expensive watches
Mid tier watches
Cheap watches
Vintage watches
Japanese watches
Russian watches

I had bad experience of sending a vintage Titoni to a watch/clock repair shop at Upp Serangoon Rd for general servicing and to check on a rotor problem. I was stupid to save $20 as compared to sending it to the Titoni Service centre, that shop messed up my watch, added super glue drops to the hand, scratched the crystal and give me free dust inside on the dial, rotor problem still exist. I regret it so much because it was my father's watch.

In contrast, I had also send a vintage ladies Titoni to a watch repair stall in Chinatown's wet market, the stall looks so rundown but the old watchman repaired the watch, overhaul and regulated it and done an overall good job, for only $20.

Also, if you know good places to buy good quality OEM bracelets, straps, deployants, etc at reasonable prices, please kindly share. Can save much trouble ordering online and waiting for packages.


----------



## waypoint

Well, not priced as low as your wet market variety. But there is this watch-maker in Ang Mo Kio that my Dad used to bring his watches to for any issues. The watch-maker has since moved to the Ground Floor of Thomson Plaza; Ang Mo Kio Clocks & Watches(next to the Tempur mattress showroom) is helmed by the senior Mr. Soh.

I have had 3 pieces serviced by him in the past; an Epos with a VJ7750, RT Airspeed Chrono with a Lemania 5100 and a Glycine GMT 2000. For general cleaning, servicing, regulation and WR Testing for up to 50m(IIRC), he charged me $120 each for both chronos and $80 for the Glycine. Plus point being he speaks english and lets you know what he intends to do and if he is unable to replace any worn parts he expects beforehand. Lead-time is usually about 3-weeks a piece.

He does excellent work and tries hard not to mark the case backs when cracking them open. I've seen Rolexs, Longines and Cartiers on his neat and well-organised work-bench in the corner just behind the counter.

HG charged me $350 for the same service _inclusive_ of replaced worn parts and gaskets for my Sinn 157.

BR,
w a y


----------



## waypoint

Btw, did you know that gnomonwatches.com is local? Although reasonable prices may be defined differently by different people. :think:

But as you said, sure beats worrying and waiting for packages which may never arrive. Then it's disputing charges through your credit card company and PayPal; been there, done that, messy and ugly.

BR,
w a y



SJACKAL said:


> Also, if you know good places to buy good quality OEM bracelets, straps, deployants, etc at reasonable prices, please kindly share. Can save much trouble ordering online and waiting for packages.


----------



## Kool Cat

waypoint said:


> Btw, did you know that gnomonwatches.com is local? Although reasonable prices may be defined differently by different people. :think:
> 
> But as you said, sure beats worrying and waiting for packages which may never arrive. Then it's disputing charges through your credit card company and PayPal; been there, done that, messy and ugly.
> 
> BR,
> w a y


I agree with Waypoint.

Not to mention it is always good to try to give our local business a chance at making our money, that way, we keep the Singapore economy going and provide employment/help SMEs :-!


----------



## woodsteel23

Yup, gnomonwatches is indeed local and Anders, the owner is a pretty nice guy, offered to show me a watch not available here that I wanted to buy, which was from his personal collection.

But I agree with "reasonable prices may be defined differently by different people" in this case though.

Oh and with regards to the topic of watch repairs, anyone ever visit that rolex guy who has a shop in beach road, same floor as the army market stores, tucked in one corner. I think his name is Png or something. Apparently he's pretty handy with Rolexes. No idea about his charges though, too poor to afford one, haha.


----------



## SJACKAL

Yup, I know gnomonwatches is local. Actually straps are not a problem, my questions is more focused on those OEM bracelets we see on sites like thewatchprince.com, watchband.biz, etc.

Thanx for the headsup for the watch servicer. S$120 to service a chronograph is very good price.

I hope we get more recommendation for watch servicers on this thread.


----------



## SJACKAL

Oh yeah, anyone know of any watchmen in Singapore that does bead blasting and how much do they charge to BB a bracelet?


----------



## U-ship

SJACKAL said:


> Oh yeah, anyone know of any watchmen in Singapore that does bead blasting and how much do they charge to BB a bracelet?


When I we met up on Sat Waypoint did mentioned Bonfields at Commonwealth does BB as for charges... I ain't too sure....


----------



## U-ship

woodsteel23 said:


> Yup, gnomonwatches is indeed local and Anders, the owner is a pretty nice guy, offered to show me a watch not available here that I wanted to buy, which was from his personal collection.


Yup I agree Anders is a nice fella, I invited him for the SOS coz I think he was suppose to attend the last one tho.... But no response fromo him! I hope he reads this thread so that we can jio him the next round and see how we can help him boast our local economy at the same time help us acquire more timepeices at "good" prices.... blink blink :-d


----------



## U-ship

Ok the pics we took at the SOS meeting is as presented here. Do forgive our (or rather my) poor photography... 

Note the Prata Gravy and the kopi pang.... in the background....


----------



## SJACKAL

U-ship said:


> When I we met up on Sat Waypoint did mentioned Bonfields at Commonwealth does BB as for charges... I ain't too sure....


Ok lets wait for Waypoint to check back this thread then.Should come in handy since most tool watches are beadblasted. If cheaper than doing it at HG then...


----------



## Kool Cat

Understandably and easily the best 3 watches from Sinn so far :-! And this looks like a very nice customary shot though it would be fantastic to have a close up of the watches on a table :-d 

Seriously, I am thinking of organising a next SOS meeting in Singapore and I want to hold it soon, preferably before Chinese New Year, sometime after work hours like 8.30 pm or so, probably in City Hall over coffee at Gloria Jeans'. Is anyone interested? 

Those who have got connection to Anders, Bonfield etc, pse try to invite them to attend, so they can offer their services like watch strap changing and watch servicing to us members? Or if they are seeing this, pse come and attend.

So gentleman and if there are ladies : the date selection is as follows:

1. 26 Jan (Friday) at 8.30 pm 
2. 2 Feb (Friday) at 8.30pm
3. 9 Feb (Friday) at 8.30pm.

Like I mention, the venue is Raffles City's Gloria Jean's (down at basement 1 of Raffles City Shopping Centre) where the City Hall MRT is.

Kindly state your preference for 1, 2, or 3. The one with the most number of voters will be the final choice for the meeting date. I am choosing Friday evenings because I think it would be easier for those working and family to take some time off both family commitment and work to attend. I could be wrong here but do your level best to try and attend.

Cheers!


----------



## U-ship

Oh no Kool Cat, if its Fridays, then I'm done.... I got something on on Fridays. :-( But nonetheless, its the majoritys that matters... if its 830pm then I think I might also have problems.... 

But I should think it would be a great meeting! :-d I can almost foresee it already.... Do keep us posted so that we can try to make plans or arrangements....

Cheers


----------



## nicholasmk

i vote for 1!


----------



## waypoint

Yes, the nice chaps at Bonfield will do that. However, there is a difference in that it depends on the medium being used for the process. Sand blasting will cause some material to removed while glass or sapphire media is more like shot-peening where the surface might be hardened to an extent to resist scratches and scuffs.

I was quoted $250 before to refinish my Sinn 157. Yet to do it, though. :-(

BR,
w a y



U-ship said:


> When I we met up on Sat Waypoint did mentioned Bonfields at Commonwealth does BB as for charges... I ain't too sure....


----------



## SJACKAL

waypoint said:


> Yes, the nice chaps at Bonfield will do that. However, there is a difference in that it depends on the medium being used for the process. Sand blasting will cause some material to removed while glass or sapphire media is more like shot-peening where the surface might be hardened to an extent to resist scratches and scuffs.
> 
> I was quoted $250 before to refinish my Sinn 157. Yet to do it, though. :-(
> 
> BR,
> w a y


Oooh $250 is quite steep...


----------



## Sinnerman

*Sinn U1 Year Reviews Published*

First, allow me to congratulate the SOS for organising yourselves into this cult of owners of this watch!

I had predicted the watch will be a success but I would not have thought that the brand would reach this level of loyalty!

I have just published a review by owners of the U1 of their experiences with the watch after 1 year. Hopefully you will find it useful.

*SINN U1 YEAR 1 REVIEW*

*Cheers!*


----------



## Hary

Wow, it's an honour to have you here Prof. Tan. I admire your watch blog and time you dedicate to watch community :-!


----------



## Sinnerman

Hary said:


> Wow, it's an honour to have you here Prof. Tan. I admire your watch blog and time you dedicate to watch community :-!


Hi Hary

Its always a pleasure for me to meet (either online or in person) other watch enthusiasts and I am so pleased to learn that there is a strong community of Sinn followers here in Singapore.

Sinn is a one of the few brands - which I have articulated at length at various forums - that I personally consider as honest watch companies making honest watches.

They deserve the support because they are not about hype and fashion fever. They make tool watches and they have the capability to last a generation or more.

Thanks for your kind words about my blog. I am glad to have your support!

Cheers
Harry


----------



## U-ship

Actually Hary, everyone who is into the U-series were once or another influenced by Harry's (or rather Prof Tan's) review. I mean who would dare purchase such a watch without his careful review. 

Plus, the most recently posted Long Term Review (1 year) of the Sinn U1, it generally gives buyers, or potential buyers more legitimate reasons to purchase that deep-monster series. So potnetial buyers! Why think wishy washy? It's been proven, tested, writen, stamped and posted! :-d 

But I got to say Harry really put our red dot on an international platfoam for horology! I think STB, EDB and MND should confer you an award for doing us proud man! kekeke


----------



## Kool Cat

No offence to Prof Tan or anyone in this forum, I like to think that I made up my mind independently on my purchase of my U2 and was not unduly swayed/influence by anyone's comments or blog. I like to think I am not a mindless idiot that follows trend. In addition, I had bought a U2, not U1 so I cannot be accused of following others in their footsteps. 

Also, I think we will all be doing Prof Tan a disservice by giving him a medal from any of the government agencies if his intention was honourable, that is to promote this little red dot as a watch hub. While you may consider it appropriate to award him a medal for him to accept it, it may have implications for the man. 

Moreover, I am sure he is adequately rewarded in other ways that you cannot even dream off, so what would a medal mean to him :-d unless it comes in the form of a Patek Nautilius 5712 or something even more expensive ;-)


----------



## SJACKAL

Prof Tan, that picture of that guy chewing his watch is really gross.


----------



## U-ship

Oh No! I sense some unhappiness and hostility here!

Well Kool Cat no offence to anyone in this forum too, but do allow me to clarify. I hate to see a smiling cat so frown with wiskers and tails all uptight. I hope you're not too put off with the comments, if you're I would like to apologise here internationally and hope you'd accept my mindless comments



Kool Cat said:


> No offence to Prof Tan or anyone in this forum, I like to think that I made up my mind independently on my purchase of my U2 and was not unduly swayed/influence by anyone's comments or blog. I like to think I am not a mindless idiot that follows trend. In addition, I had bought a U2, not U1 so I cannot be accused of following others in their footsteps.


I did not meant to imply that the blog or review influenced individual's decision or choice on the U1, just that the watch has been put through so much detailed reviews and bona fide tests that it merely helped in assuring young or even new collectors on the purchase. I know of some people whom asked a great deal of questions on the U1 and end up purchasing a Rolex because, he felt Sinn was all much of a gimmick thing. I'm sure people in this forum are hanging around here for their real passion for the Sinn technology. I'm also sure you'll agree that its not for some fashion trend thing or "make yourself feel important" ego boaster that people are after here, if that were true then I think the more luxurious brands should be more desirable for that purpose.



Kool Cat said:


> Also, I think we will all be doing Prof Tan a disservice by giving him a medal from any of the government agencies if his intention was honourable, that is to promote this little red dot as a watch hub. While you may consider it appropriate to award him a medal for him to accept it, it may have implications for the man.


Hey hey I was merely teasing around here.... Ok no awards than.... the STB, EDB and MND was only a joke. If CTE, ECP, AYE and PIE made sense I'd use it too.. It's just that we're in the SOS thread that's why I made a Singlish Joke out of it. If it makes you mad, I'm sorry, I'll bear in mind no such lingos here than.



Kool Cat said:


> Moreover, I am sure he is adequately rewarded in other ways that you cannot even dream off, so what would a medal mean to him :-d unless it comes in the form of a Patek Nautilius 5712 or something even more expensive ;-)


I'm sure you weren't taking things to heart, but just as one is free to express his or her perspectives here, I 'd like to respect your comments and displeasures too. But I hate to cause any unhappiness anywhere, my goal is to be a friend to everyone. At the end of the day, if you're still unhappy, its my duty to make sure things are alright, we may even need to sort it out at another SOS outing.... :-d


----------



## Sinnerman

U-ship said:


> Actually Hary, everyone who is into the U-series were once or another influenced by Harry's (or rather Prof Tan's) review. I mean who would dare purchase such a watch without his careful review.
> 
> Plus, the most recently posted Long Term Review (1 year) of the Sinn U1, it generally gives buyers, or potential buyers more legitimate reasons to purchase that deep-monster series. So potnetial buyers! Why think wishy washy? It's been proven, tested, writen, stamped and posted! :-d
> 
> But I got to say Harry really put our red dot on an international platfoam for horology! I think STB, EDB and MND should confer you an award for doing us proud man! kekeke


Thanks U-Ship,

You are very kind with your comments.

As I said before on some other thread on this Forum, lets give credit where credit is due. This is a great watch that deserves the attention of serious collectors.

I am sure there are a lot of current U1 and U2 owners who feel the same way about the watch as I do (and the other reviewers in my report) and as such, it was a simple thing to get other collectors to just give their honest views. So in fact, the long term report was much easier to do than the first launch review where a fair bit of research and interviews with Herr Schmidt etc was needed.

It just takes effort to crytalise the passion. There are those who call it a hobby but sit back and just enjoy other's work. Then there are those who criticise but make not effort to contribute.

But there will always be a handful who will take time and effort to help others develop their interest. I believe Martin (Crusader) and Timothy Patrick (Sinn Mod) - are two such persons.

Like them, with our hobby, we do not need thanks nor do we look for remuneration for our efforts. But I do ask on behalf of all others who freely contribute - that for those people - they should not to be insulted by allegations or insinuations of remuneration where there is none.

I thought KoolKat's post here https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=269274&postcount=119 was fine and I respect him for setting out his views in his post where paragraphs 1 and 2 are concerned. However, I feel I needed to take time to dispel any misconception he alluded in his last paragraph. So unfortunately I did take offence which may have been just an error on his part rather than an out and out allegation without basis. I hope he will be a gentleman about this and apologise.

On a more positive note, regarding your comment about putting the RedDot on the world map of horology, I will be the first to admit that there are almost 10 top horologists here in Singapore (which does not include me) - all true experts and very respected and influential in the watch world. You will be surprised how humble they are and how deep their knowledge of horology.

I hold no influence with the horology as I do not own a lot of watches nor own expensive ones either. My only contribution to the watch world - of which you have already alluded is my watch blog and watch photography.

If you or any watch enthusiast found my review (or any other other reviews I have published) useful, enriching or even entertaining, I am more than glad.

I believe as with all other honest watch reviewers, the effort is in recording the findings and honest opinions to help those who feel that they need some edification or even education on the subject matter.

Its not my intent - to change or influence the choices of collectors. Such efforts can easily be seen in many forums and unobjective reviews - which there are aplenty.

Regards
Harry Tan


----------



## Sinnerman

Kool Cat said:


> No offence to Prof Tan or anyone in this forum, I like to think that I made up my mind independently on my purchase of my U2 and was not unduly swayed/influence by anyone's comments or blog. I like to think I am not a mindless idiot that follows trend. In addition, I had bought a U2, not U1 so I cannot be accused of following others in their footsteps.
> 
> Also, I think we will all be doing Prof Tan a disservice by giving him a medal from any of the government agencies if his intention was honourable, that is to promote this little red dot as a watch hub. While you may consider it appropriate to award him a medal for him to accept it, it may have implications for the man.
> 
> Moreover, I am sure he is adequately rewarded in other ways that you cannot even dream off, so what would a medal mean to him :-d unless it comes in the form of a Patek Nautilius 5712 or something even more expensive ;-)


Koolkat,

my response - in part to your post here - is found in my reply to U-Ship below.

I seriously hope your comment was tongue in cheek and that no ill will was intended.

I do however expect a reply clarifying your allegation of how I am "adequately rewarded in other ways that you cannot dream off".

Harry Tan


----------



## Kool Cat

To U-Ship, no worries mate, no offence was taken at all, so no need for apologies. I fully understood your perspective just that this is an international forum, we have to be more "careful" in that sense. I am still that same Kool Cat and not anything that you have described. :-d 

To Prof Tan, I had meant it in tongue in cheek and no ill intent was intended (pun not intended too!). In fact, you see that there was TWO not ONE, smilies, in that sentence that you took "offence". 

Seriously, for the record, Prof Tan does it for the love of horology and it is good that he too, is flying the same Singapore Flag like all of us here. As the comment was made tongue in cheek  I think we should be able to sit down and all have a good laugh one of these days and I look forward to meeting Prof Tan in person. 

Hopefully, I can learn a thing or two from him as well. Also to clarify, what I meant was the non-tangible joy of sharing his love for horology is "reward" enough than anyone can dream off!

That's what I love about this forum, it is a no-nonsense, no "buy this and that" forum, where honest debate and serious discussions can take place and yet at the end of the day, we all can sit down and enjoy horology as the Preferred Hobby! 

Cheers! As always, Kool Cat ;-)


----------



## raffles1

Kool Cat said:


> Moreover, I am sure he is adequately rewarded in other ways that you cannot even dream off, so what would a medal mean to him :-d unless it comes in the form of a Patek Nautilius 5712 or something even more expensive ;-)


Kool Cat

The above allegation is uncalled for and it is silly to even to speak (even if it is intended as a joke), worst, you wrote & posted it in this international forum as you've mentioned, without any evidence!

Its really affect badly on forummers from Singapore, as if we can trigger happy without facts.

The philosophy of horology is 'functionality with accuracy and dependability' and I think we should behave and embrace it if we are passionate about this hobby.

Hopefully you realise it and take time to think before posting anything, and gentleman enough to apologise to Sinnerman who is in good faith and taking efforts to pass information and knowledge to us.


----------



## Crusader

The problem with internet-based communication is that frequently signals are lost which would make a situation very clear to persons communicating face-to-face in the same room ... please all be aware of that factor.

I would very much like to see the family spirit (even in disagreements) preserved that Tim in particular has so hard worked for (I know that I am a fairly grumpy guy at times). ;-)


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I would have to agree completely with Martin's remarks concerning offerings on forums. In person, the facial and body expressions will convey the manner in which what was said was meant. On forums, obviously, this aspect is absent so the written word carries so much. The way one forms his sentences and uses his adjectives and even smileys and such can be misconstrued by each and every one of us if offered up in a hap hazzard manner. Others cannot read your mind so your words and only your words speak for you.

The above, is common knowledge and was not meant to be a talking down to anyone. My apologies if that's they way it came in. What I would like to accomplish with this post is a reminder that so much rides on how you present your thoughts and arguments when the membership cannot be there to see and hear you speak and take into consideration your physical mannerisms. Please take the time and due diligence to phrase yourself in a way that eliminates the possibility of mistaken sentiments by normal, level headed readers for something which you did not intend it to be. This will pay dividends and add much to the daily affermation and enforcement of the family feeling that we all would like to see continue here.

I will not comment on the aspects of what was said here as I do not want to drag this out but I think after a public apology is issued I would take it as a personal favour if the membership would not step in to give their two cents. It seems obvious now that words were typed and posted and some offense was taken with them and this is between the author of the words and the one who feels offended. It is also assumed that none of us really wanted this and feel that a better choice of words would have been prudent. Sometimes, post after post presenting personal thoughts on incidents like this can make things worse than they really need to be, no matter how honestly and sincerely offered. Please send a line to your friendly neighborhood mods with your concerns and we will address the situation asap.

For those who have pm'd me, I thank you for your time to send me a line and appreciate your interest in maintaining a friendly atmosphere here.

All the best to all of you,
Tim


----------



## SJACKAL

raffles1 said:


> Kool Cat
> 
> The above allegation is uncalled for and it is silly to even to speak (even if it is intended as a joke), worst, you wrote & posted it in this international forum as you've mentioned, without any evidence!
> 
> Its really affect badly on forummers from Singapore, as if we can trigger happy without facts.
> 
> The philosophy of horology is 'functionality with accuracy and dependability' and I think we should behave and embrace it if we are passionate about this hobby.
> 
> Hopefully you realise it and take time to think before posting anything, and gentleman enough to apologise to Sinnerman who is in good faith and taking efforts to pass information and knowledge to us.


Raffles,

I think the issue is between Koolcat and Prof Tan and probably U-ship. I would stay out of this if I am you. 

On the lighter side of things, life is too short to take everythings too seriously, especially exchanges over the internet, and when no one stands to benefit. Hope this gets resolved.


----------



## SJACKAL

Timothy Patrick said:


> I think after a public apology is issued I would take it as a personal favour if the membership would not step in to give their two cents. It seems obvious now that words were typed and posted and some offense was taken with them and this is between the author of the words and the one who feels offended.
> Tim


Just to highlight Tim's words. More comments will only lead to more displeasure among ourselves.


----------



## Kool Cat

My sincere apologies to Prof Tan if my comments about the "rewards" issue was misconstrued. I had meant it in tongue and cheek but on second thought, as pointed out by both moderators, where in the internet, there is a possibility where it can be misconstrued. I am sorry that I was not conscious enough to discern between clear language and otherwise and hereby would like to offer my apologies. 

It is not my intention to cause mischieve or stir up trouble in a world class forum like this nor give the mods any trouble. I will try to be more careful with my words next time and if I foul up, pse forgive me.


----------



## Sinnerman

Kool Cat said:


> My sincere apologies to Prof Tan if my comments about the "rewards" issue was misconstrued. I had meant it in tongue and cheek but on second thought, as pointed out by both moderators, where in the internet, there is a possibility where it can be misconstrued. I am sorry that I was not conscious enough to discern between clear language and otherwise and hereby would like to offer my apologies.
> 
> It is not my intention to cause mischieve or stir up trouble in a world class forum like this nor give the mods any trouble. I will try to be more careful with my words next time and if I foul up, pse forgive me.


KoolKat,

Your sincere apology is accepted and I will be more than happy to lay this matter to rest.

My thanks to the moderators especially Timothy who had taken some effort to resolve this matter. For his benefit and those who are like minded to create a great community of likeminded collectors, I would like to share a thought about how Forums become great Forums that are admired.

The two key component of any great forum is the strength of the common interest (in this case, Sinn Watches) and the strength of the community itself. I am sure many are familiar with the many forums which began and sustained itself as backslappers and congratulators. 

How can they grow to become more than that? The forums that grown to be influential and respected are the ones that have strong and wise moderators who are able to influence its members to behave gentlemanly - like in a private club so to say which results in an environment of mutual respect where those who can contribute can do so with ease and comfort - and without fear of being personally attacked or being flamed. 

In forums where words are exchanged without due consideration and value, members leave and do not come back. 

How would/should a forum manage the exchanges in a civilised way to keep the community happy? Oddly enough, statistics would show that communities that self regulate first and foremost have the greatest esprit de corp and association to the group. 

By this, I mean to commend Raffles in his effort in keeping his peers in line when an error in judgment is clearly needed to be corrected. If the majority of this sub-community stood up to stop silly posts, you will find that silly post will soon disappear. The dynamics of like minded and upright community members will shine through. 

However, when you have members like SJACKAL of this sub-forum telling Raffles to stay out of the discussion, when he knows that the post was morally incorrect, well a lot of respect is lost for that community. 

I am the first to admit that it is our nature - and some would say our Singaporean propensity- to "stay out of trouble". But I would put it to those who believe in this philosophy - what value would there be in making a real contribution to the community if the community does not look to hold what is correct and just? 

Saving that, it would be the moderator's time and effort to keep all in line is the last line before everything breaks down. In that respect, I am so glad that both Martin and Timothy had been exemplary in dealing with what has happened here in this thread. Its through them I have faith that the Sinn Forum as a whole will continue to grow. 

For the Singaporean sub-community of Sinn collectors, I hope things will change for the better. Simply put, treat your online community as you would your own household or even village. This will serve to bond the ties within it. I wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## SJACKAL

Oh just differences in opinion, Prof Tan, nothing more. 

If I wished to 'stay out of trouble' in the first place, I would not had post anything in the first place.  Its just because I felt that in a misunderstanding on a forum board, unsolicated comments and exchanges from uninvolved members easily and quickly goes out of control and these just serves to generate more bad feelings among the people involved, often resulting in flame wars.

I am sure thats why Tim requested the same, as quoted in my previous post. 

I am glad that things work out fine.


----------



## Kool Cat

Tim, no disrespect to you, and you are a great guy but I hereby officially will no longer participate in this Sinn forum.

I simply cannot understand how this matter was supposedly laid to rest and then my post became "morally incorrect".

This is my final post and I wish Ernie, Martin and yourself the best in your endeavours. However, I will keep in touch with you on a personal basis if you wish to.

Cheers!

Kool Cat signing off b-)


----------



## waypoint

Huh? WTF? What happened here? :-x 

While I understand that conversations held over such a medium may not correctly convey the tone of the message due to the lack of other 'inputs' like tone of voice and body language. But surely, that's what smilies are for aren't they? And as what Kool Cat had mentioned, it was merely made in jest! Nothing more. Don't get me wrong, I do not know Kool Cat personally, but I think he's been made a victim of character assassination! :rodekaart 

Sinnerman, I think you've been over-sensitive. Granted, we may not know you very well, but I guess Kool Cat MAY have been too friendly and familiar in making that statement and assumed that you would have taken it in the right spirit. I don't think anyone would have seriously thought that the medals and awards mentioned by U-Ship would really be conferred to you? I mean, c'mon!

Raffles1, what's the term we use at work... ****-stirrer. That's it. 'Nuff said.

U-Ship, what can I say... Wrong joke, wrong forum, wrong audience... :-d 

I'm truly disappointed with the outcome. Whassup with all this "stick-up-everyone's arse"? It's a watch forum for god's sake; a place we can let our hair down and talk about what we love; across all boundaries! If anyone here thought this place would be anything else, he can impose his ideals and standards somewhere else! And I was sure the moderators were already doing a great job here.

Does everything have to be so serious??!!

BR,
w a y


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I remember once, about a year ago, on another forum, I made a comment in jest which I did not even think could be taken any other way except in the spirit in which it was offered. A gentleman was offended and I looked long and hard and couldn’t understand why but it was obvious to me that it was a serious thing to him and I apologized privately and publicly. The apology was accepted and everything just went on. I really wasn’t sure that an apology was necessary but once offered, it went a long way in healing up any emotional wounds and was really the best thing for the forum. It wasn’t long before the membership just went back to talking about muscle cars and forgot all that. I almost forgot about that incident. It was so long ago and at the time it was really important and a matter which bothered me greatly but … time moves on and before I knew it, it was lost in the foggy ruins of my mind, hidden behind some dusty file cabinet. This incident, as minor or as major as it may seem to those involved and reading, has brought that memory back and I think that this will all blow over as well.

I was just thinking how things can get out of hand so quickly and then with the simplest and sincerest of gestures, and the acceptance of such, things can go on.

With this in mind, I would like to address Kool Cat’s announcement of his departure. I think that if you just take some time away and come back refreshed, I’m sure that nobody will remember this thing and life will go on. I’m sure there’s lots of members here who look forward to your posts and I would think that your departure will saddened them and make this forum a little less exciting and interesting. I hereby now ask you to rethink this and come on back with a nice cup of coffee and continue to hang out with us crazy Sinners. These things can happen, and considering the amount of posts each one of us puts up, it’s amazing it doesn’t happen more. As each one of us gets to know each other better, soon there’s a familiarity afoot and such misunderstandings will be an even greater rarity. So remember, I’ve been in that position before and didn’t like it and it really bothered me greatly, to the point where I thought I would just screw off but now, a year later, I’m glad I’m still around. I took part in some amazing conversations and have made a lot of new friends there since. This forum is growing every day. You will meet a lot of new people over the next few years and contribute to some great conversations. But not if you leave. 

If nothing else, the membership can see how things like this can happen so quickly and maybe a pause before posting might be on your mind. Like taking a few extra shovels of snow off the walkway to make sure that everyone will make it to your door safely.

Anyway, just a few thoughts.


BTW, how dare you guys get together for Sinn meetings without taking any pictures!! I want pics!! Don't make me hire a private detective to follow you guys around. I would love to make it down there for a nice meeting.

So, what do 290 lb. guys wear in Singapore? I mean, whatever I buy, I have to pay by the square yard so I'm thinking considering the price of the ticket, i would like to save some money on wardrobe. Would a white spandex speedo bathingsuit be suitable in those hot climes? I mean, I'm used to 40 below...I would have to wear a bathing suit there wouldn't I?? And long hair? In or out there? I trimmed my beard so I'm half presentable...;-) b-) I wanna go watch shopping. Can't do that where I live. I would love to hang with you guys!!

If I go to Singapore, you guys gotta come up here for a visit!!  :-d 

cheers


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I guess the real serious question is....>

Are there ANY 290 lb hairy guys in Singapore? Will I be the only one? Will I stand out at a high end watch shop? 

Convince me that I should come down to Singapore....show me some nice pics of Singapore!!!


----------



## SJACKAL

Kool Cat said:


> Tim, no disrespect to you, and you are a great guy but I hereby officially will no longer participate in this Sinn forum.
> 
> I simply cannot understand how this matter was supposedly laid to rest and then my post became "morally incorrect".
> 
> This is my final post and I wish Ernie, Martin and yourself the best in your endeavours. However, I will keep in touch with you on a personal basis if you wish to.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Kool Cat signing off b-)


??? I thought it was resolved?

I did not read Prof Tan's words carefully and missed that part about the 'morally incorrect' thingy...

I feel sorry about how it ended up. Didn't expect that from him even after you apologised like a gentleman.

IMHO, most Singapore members take this thread as their home thread and had gotten very used to each other. Jests and words flow freely, good heartedly, no offences were intented, and none were taken. Its like old friends talking. But sometimes, someone unfamiliar joins in and experienced a culture-shock.

I feel that you had done your part as a gentleman and when the offended remains offended and hits back, I hope you will be alright and won't allow words to affect you too much.

I hope you will be back after you have taken your time away from the issue, I am too used to reading your posts. Like I said, life is too short to be too serious with every single little thing


----------



## SJACKAL

Timothy Patrick said:


> I guess the real serious question is....>
> 
> Are there ANY 290 lb hairy guys in Singapore? Will I be the only one? Will I stand out at a high end watch shop?
> 
> Convince me that I should come down to Singapore....show me some nice pics of Singapore!!!


Surely there will be some 300pounders in a 4 million population. But I guess probably not hairy 

I think you will stand out.


----------



## U-ship

Hi there I thought I shouldn't just keep quite and pretend that nothing drastic really happened here. Seemingly I was the cause of all these unpleasant events. :-( 

My culture has always been to esteem others, give praise to whom praise is due and to be as polite as I can regardless. This I often do even when I correspond with my telco's operator, or seek help at service counters and etc. If the service is good, I did go home and write a commendation to their companies. This has always been me. And to me personally, Prof Tan's review did really help me in making sure my research on the U1 was 100% fruitful. I had numerous email exchanges with him since last year March to enquire about the U1, the watch, the details, the restrictions, the PROs, the CONs and everything else. Prof Tan has been very gentlemen in replying all my queries even though some of them are the simplest of all. That helped me tremendously when I was a new kid on the block. Some of you also PM me to asked about the details of U1 and I also kindly shared them with you generously just as what Prof Tan did to me. If you felt that the details I provided you were useful, that's because I gained that wealth from someone and that someone is no other than Prof Tan. 

I'm sure some others in this forum also know I had been very gracious and kind in my words. I tend to honor those whom helped in my growth in this journey of learning. I think lcheetec (or Daniel from Pasir Ris) can attest to that, if you asked him how I link him up to someone I know before, it is because he was kind and gentlemen to help me some long time ago. There are also others which I am grateful to. I got to qualify that I'm not "brown nosing" anyone here. I shouldn't need to, neither do I work in the legal services, nor am I related to IT line. I don't even know what some of you're are working as for a profession for me to want to brown nose anyone of you. That leads me to mentioned that some here are still schooling but I still cheer them on for their good post and for saving early on quality timepiece. It is just me to thank everyone I can. 

Waypoint mentioned "Wrong joke, wrong forum, wrong audience" I do admit it could be a wrong joke of confering an award, but it certainly wasn't the wrong forum nor wrong audience. 

In what has became of now, I am deeply saddened that Kool Cat was so badly affected by it. He has been a great forumer, esp on threads such as his ever famous "The U2's trip to Germany due to AR", How many watches are enough... etc and etc. Kool Cat has also been quite a pillar of support for the SOS gatherings, He was ever readily available to organise any outings for us. He was also ever ready in carrying those volumes upon volums of past Sinn catalogue to show us how their company evolved. He is a legend by himself, offering us new-kids very very good ideas of what Sinn is today. 

Kool Cat I know somehow you'd look into SOS forum again. You not only have that true Singapore blood (Having shared how your NS days were, no political discrimination to non Singapore citizens residing in Singapore, you are always welcome to join SOS) in you but you also have that passion of Sinn engraved on your forehead. That makes you perfectly fitting here. 

While I remembered an old saying, "Some wait for things to happen, some make things happen, while others wondered what happened" Moving forward, lets move on and be that group that makes things happen.... I hope Kook Cat can return and make those dreams happen....


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I was hoping that this thing could get buried and that we could plant grass on it and go on but it's starting to look like people want to dig up the grass and pull out the casket.

Look, here's the way I see it. Kool Cat wrote something and I sincerely believe he was writing in jest and he thought that there was nothing to it and couldn't see how it would be taken the wrong way. Well, the recipient did take it seriously and felt a bit insulted. And I also believe that Prof. Tan truly felt insulted. As is in most cases, the "insulter" does not have to apologize if he feels he didn't do anything wrong and that what was offered up was offered up innocently but in this case, he did. He did apologize. I think that was great of him and it's an olive branch to Prof Tan. 

I see that Prof. Tan has accepted the apology and this is great on him and as in Kool Cat's case, reflects positively towards the merit of both gentlemen. I also think that it should end there and further words on this are not necessary and does much to pick the growing scab off the wound.

I personally think that this was unnecessary to mention the post again and use the phrase "morally incorrect", especially after the man apologized and the apology was accepted. I would think that that would be the end of it. I would hope that that would be the end of it. It should be the end of it...so let's end it here and just move on.

So this thread is about SOS...well, lets get back there and forget this stuff. Further posts relating to this incident will be deleted or edited. The man apologized, it was accepted. The end. Move on.

I have a personal request. Could one of you guys go down to a high end watch store which sells Sinns in Singapore and take some pics. It would be nice to see a ton of Sinns behind the glass, in presentation form. I would also love to see what these stores look like.

thanks.
Tim


----------



## Crusader

290 pounds, eh? ;-)

If you could come to the Sinn Factory Tour on 23 February in Frankfurt, we could make the floor shake. :-d 

I sure hope that we'll be able to go beyond regional meetings some day and have a true international Sinn meeting somewhere ... I am dreaming, I know ... Tim, we really need to give Mr. Schmidt a face-to-face encounter with 600 pounds of moderating power, perhaps he'll sponsor a global get-together. b-) :-d ;-)


----------



## lcheetec

I am not too far, but a little surprising given that I am a Singaporean.

I am 6" tall and weigh 260 lbs.

daniel
Singapore


----------



## Crusader

No wonder Sinn have considered it prudent to upscale their U-series watches, then ... :-d ;-)


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Heavy watches for heavy guys!! :-d I think that we would garner some attention walking into the Sinn Headquarters. If they didn't already know you Martin, they would be on the phone to the local constabulary for possible assistance!!  b-)


----------



## lcheetec

The largest diameter watch I have is the Zeno super-oversized 55mm. Te guys over at the Zeno forum made fun of someone wearing one so I just read there.

My wrist isn't that big, but a small watch just looks funny on me. I wish they had the submariner in 44mm! That would be *****in'!!

daniel
Singapore


----------



## coltish

Hi,

Anyone know the standard/min/max discount rate of sinn watches at hour glass?


----------



## Dracula

coltish said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know the standard/min/max discount rate of sinn watches at hour glass?


I think they generally give a 20-30% discount on Sinn depending on the models.


----------



## waypoint

Never be too shy to push the envelope. :-x Getting them to match internet prices is a good way, too.

BR,
w a y



Dracula said:


> I think they generally give a 20-30% discount on Sinn depending on the models.


----------



## DVS

Don't mind me asking you guys, where in Singapore can you get watch storage boxes to store your precious? =)


----------



## lcheetec

They aren't winders, but if you want to see them before you buy, Takashimaya basement 1. They have a variety of watch boxes from down under (I think).

They go for S$200 ~ S$600 and are pretty nice.

daniel
Singapore


----------



## SJACKAL

Alternatively, you might get better deals at watch shops in Chinatown. Try Chinatown Point and also Central Square, more variety and maybe higher quality than Takashimaya stuff. Maybe even cheaper.


----------



## ST.

Hey guys!

Nice to see more people from the island here! I've strayed over here from the Omega forum where i usually visit. 

Was visiting an AD yesterday when a Sinn EZM-3 caught my eye. Really nice piece! Any leads on where i might be able to find one at a nice price? (On bracelet maybe?)...

Thanks!


----------



## Cambiere

Hi fellow singaporeans,

Interested in SINN U1/U2. 
Seems like a real tough cookie and that's what caught my eye. 

I asked HG at Lucky Plaza and they quoted 1.8k after 20% for U1.
U2 is like double that?? Both were out of stock. 

But what's the difference between the two of them? Anybody pls? 

Thanks


----------



## Crusader

Cambiere said:


> But what's the difference between the two of them? Anybody pls?


Welcome to the forum! ;-)

You will find many pictures and the differences f the two models in the sticky "U-series ownership expereince" thread at the top of the forum. ;-)


----------



## xllms

Cambiere said:


> Hi fellow singaporeans,
> 
> Interested in SINN U1/U2.
> Seems like a real tough cookie and that's what caught my eye.
> 
> I asked HG at Lucky Plaza and they quoted 1.8k after 20% for U1.
> U2 is like double that?? Both were out of stock.
> 
> But what's the difference between the two of them? Anybody pls?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Cambiere,

i'm also interested in a SINN Useries watch, probably a UX. Did u find out when will the new stocks be in?

xllms


----------



## Cambiere

They told me in three weeks time. That was last week when I asked them.


----------



## Seawolf69

xllms said:


> Hi Cambiere,
> 
> i'm also interested in a SINN Useries watch, probably a UX. Did u find out when will the new stocks be in?
> 
> xllms


saw a UX at Ngee Ann City branch about 3 weeks back...


----------



## Seawolf69

Cambiere said:


> Hi fellow singaporeans,
> 
> Interested in SINN U1/U2.
> Seems like a real tough cookie and that's what caught my eye.
> 
> I asked HG at Lucky Plaza and they quoted 1.8k after 20% for U1.
> U2 is like double that?? Both were out of stock.
> 
> But what's the difference between the two of them? Anybody pls?
> 
> Thanks


$1.8K for a U1 aft 20% disc? i thot the list price was about $2.68? can you clarify pls? Thanks!


----------



## Cambiere

yea, i'm quite sure i heard it correctly. 

Will be around the area later and if have time i'ii pop by to confirm again.


----------



## Hary

xllms said:


> Hi Cambiere,
> 
> i'm also interested in a SINN Useries watch, probably a UX. Did u find out when will the new stocks be in?
> 
> xllms


I saw UX at HG Milenia Walk. You can call them first before going there to check their availability.


----------



## Cambiere

Hi Seawolf

ok just check with the rep again. *wow.. he still remembers me.. * 

$2010 for U1. leadtime - 1 and half month.


----------



## Seawolf69

Cambiere said:


> Hi Seawolf
> 
> ok just check with the rep again. *wow.. he still remembers me.. *
> 
> $2010 for U1. leadtime - 1 and half month.


thanks! funny how the guy at ngee ann branch quoted $2680 but less 30% so comes to about $1.8K too :-s


----------



## SJACKAL

Sometime they super blur and sometimes they 'peng way' hahaha.

Once I was quote 25% off for an Omega, no stock at Taka so the guy cross the road to Lucky to get it, he returned empty handed saying the piece at Lucky was reserved. Ask me to return few days later, which I did, but then his 25% becomes 20 plus 5. Peng Way!

Won't go hungry paying 2 or 3% more, but its the word of honour thing in business. 

I got pissed off and bought from Cortina instead, whom also gave me 25%, but the guy was super blur and want to charge me an amazing low price (it was like more than 50% off), I was surprised and alerted him about it. Turns out he mistaken the price for another model.

Sometimes I wished I had also act blur that day.


----------



## Hary

Cambiere said:


> Hi Seawolf
> 
> ok just check with the rep again. *wow.. he still remembers me.. *
> 
> $2010 for U1. leadtime - 1 and half month.


You could save a few bucks. The discount is 30%, don't accept anything below that


----------



## Seawolf69

Hary said:


> You could save a few bucks. The discount is 30%, don't accept anything below that


so i should go to the lucky plaza branch instead and that's 30% off $2010 = $1400!!! :-d


----------



## Hary

Seawolf69 said:


> so i should go to the lucky plaza branch instead and that's 30% off $2010 = $1400!!! :-d


Why not, try it :-d . Let us know if it's successful

A bit off topic. I love to visit watch stores in Singapore with my 3 years old son (train him from young :-d ) on weekends. So far, I can conclude that their service is below standard. My experiences:

1) not even bother asking which watch I am looking for
2) answered my questions, while typing SMS
3) little or no product knowledge
4) arogant sales people
5) If watches out of stock, not bother to offer service to alert customers when the next stock coming.

They are not single cases, but happened quite often. I am just asking myself, are the sales people earn too much and believe their products will sell by itself?

I know not all sales guys are bad. In fact I have few friends work for those ADs. I call them friends, because I know they have no interest earning commision by selling watches to me. Often they advised me not to buy watches if they sense it could be an impulse purchase :-!

What's your experience watch shopping in Singapore?


----------



## lcheetec

My kids are 11 and 13 and would accompany dad on watch shopping if he increased their allowance S$50 for the week.... so no, have never taken anyone along.

My only experience has been with THG at Lucky Plaza the last year and Cortina some 9 years ago when I bought my Sub there. Then, the salesperson did me a "favour" by clamping the diver extension part of the Sub bracelet so it would not slip open (he found out I didn't dive). Yikes! But he was friendly enough.

My recent experience with THG has been very nice. Same guy serves me all the time, and I even bump into him at The Bencoolen hanging out at our fav Casio joint!

daniel
Singapore


----------



## Seawolf69

Hary said:


> 1) not even bother asking which watch I am looking for
> 2) answered my questions, while typing SMS
> 3) little or no product knowledge
> 4) arogant sales people
> 5) If watches out of stock, not bother to offer service to alert customers when the next stock coming.


so far service has been fairly good but product knowledge is seriously lacking. then there are the exceptions:
1) one sales guy from a shop at wisma said he would call me "in a few days" after checking if a watch was in stock but the call never came. i still have his card!
2) i wore bermudas and slippers into a boutique once and none of the sales people approached me.


----------



## SJACKAL

I love reading this type of 'local watch buying information'.

Out of the three big chains here, I find the sales persons at Sincere the worst, not sincere in service at all. So much for that Singapore retail names thingy... NTUC aunties more service oriented than them. Perhaps they are only sincere in selling the really high end stuffs. <|

Hour Glass the best among the three it seems (Taka branch), most friendly, followed by Cortina I guess.

The most pleasant experience I got at ADs was at Watch Palace, very professional, went there under recommendation from one of our local guys here.|>

There was a few times I wore short sleeve casual shirt and cargo pants and nobody approached me either. :-d :-d :-d


----------



## xllms

hi guys,

can i know how does the warranty for SINN watches work in Singapore? Is is on international warranty?

And if I get one from another country, eg. Hong Kong, will I still be able to enjoy the same warranty standards if i send them for servicing in Singapore?

In addition, what does it include in the U2 or UX package when one purchases in Singapore? If it's in the rubber strap, does it also come with a bracelet as well? 

Hope someone can enlighten me.

I'm asking this as I have have just made contact with a reliable contact in HK who has a brand new U2 at his showroom at a gd price for me. Wanna find out more before I jump in and get it. 

Thanks in advance

xllms


----------



## SJACKAL

Guys, I like to inquiry if anyone knows whats the retail price of a 356 acrylic version now in Singapore? How much % off at HG? 30%?

Is there a better deal thru Anders?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## trapmonkey

i'm in! SILVER 303 SPECIAL EDITION


----------



## altreality

strange I can't view the latest messages on this thread...


----------



## DVS

Hey guys, sorry about this post. I know its not about Sinn watches, but I would really like to find out where in Singapore can you buy Archimede watches. I really love their pilot watches. Since both Sinn and Archimede are both germans brands, maybe some of you can help me out? Thanks.


----------



## altreality

DVS said:


> Hey guys, sorry about this post. I know its not about Sinn watches, but I would really like to find out where in Singapore can you buy Archimede watches. I really love their pilot watches. Since both Sinn and Archimede are both germans brands, maybe some of you can help me out? Thanks.


Try Gnonomon watches - can be found under dealers


----------



## feudallordcult

Greetings & salutations to all senior "sinners", I maybe acquiring my first sinn watch this friday. I fell in love with the 142 but at the tag of >$4k (w/o discount), I hope this purchase will not break my bank account. I had initally contemplated on a zeno or glycine so I went on a 3-week hunt to emotus and THG. in my humble opinion, Sinn designs are par excellent but that's just my opinion.

Btw, I'm 32 (staying in tampines) and only started appreciating watch movements sometime in 2006...late bloomer lah but better late than never. 

anyone with any sound advice on my latest object of desire? 

Take care & best regards
Henry


----------



## lcheetec

Hi Henry

This IS the Sinn forum, so...... buy it! 

But seriously, welcome to the forum. I live round the corner, near Changi Prison.

daniel
Upper Changi Road North, Singapore



feudallordcult said:


> Greetings & salutations to all senior "sinners", I maybe acquiring my first sinn watch this friday. I fell in love with the 142 but at the tag of >$4k (w/o discount), I hope this purchase will not break my bank account. I had initally contemplated on a zeno or glycine so I went on a 3-week hunt to emotus and THG. in my humble opinion, Sinn designs are par excellent but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Btw, I'm 32 (staying in tampines) and only started appreciating watch movements sometime in 2006...late bloomer lah but better late than never.
> 
> anyone with any sound advice on my latest object of desire?
> 
> Take care & best regards
> Henry


----------



## feudallordcult

Thank you, Daniel.

Few reasons why I am so "torn-up" over my first sinn timepiece purchase. 

1) I'm getting married in 3 weeks, which marks the beginning of the end;

2) THG is launching a ltd edn U1 which looks awesome in black in sync with tempur 2; and 

3) I bought an orange heuer f1 chrono on the following day after after lewis hamilton came in 2nd in monaco and I just bought an aquaracer auto for my wife 2 days ago.

and last but not least, being a lowly paid gah-men worker doesn't aid to the cause. 

Whatever the case, I will be more than glad to catch up with sinn owners for kopi:-!


----------



## lcheetec

feudallordcult said:


> Thank you, Daniel.
> 
> Few reasons why I am so "torn-up" over my first sinn timepiece purchase.
> 
> 1) I'm getting married in 3 weeks, which marks the beginning of the end;
> 
> 2) THG is launching a ltd edn U1 which looks awesome in black in sync with tempur 2; and
> 
> 3) I bought an orange heuer f1 chrono on the following day after after lewis hamilton came in 2nd in monaco and I just bought an aquaracer auto for my wife 2 days ago.
> 
> and last but not least, being a lowly paid gah-men worker doesn't aid to the cause.
> 
> Whatever the case, I will be more than glad to catch up with sinn owners for kopi:-!


Whou! Not to shabby for a gah-men worker.

All nice purchases.

daniel


----------



## altreality

There is really no end to buying of watches and as daniel said - all of them are good...

But this being a house of Sinn - and if Sinn is your brand of choice - I would say the 142 Ti is a great watch..classic looks, reliable 5100 mvt and getting rarer by the day... is the one of $4k brand new?

The Ltd Ed U1 is real nice too but its a diff animal from the 142...


----------



## feudallordcult

altreality said:


> There is really no end to buying of watches and as daniel said - all of them are good...
> 
> But this being a house of Sinn - and if Sinn is your brand of choice - I would say the 142 Ti is a great watch..classic looks, reliable 5100 mvt and getting rarer by the day... is the one of $4k brand new?
> 
> The Ltd Ed U1 is real nice too but its a diff animal from the 142...


yes, the 142(not sure if it's ti) cost 4+k is brand new from thg. after discount would be about close to 3k. the salesperson seems extremely patient and not eager to rush me into making a purchase. really have to take my hat off to him.


----------



## SJACKAL

feudallordcult said:


> yes, the 142(not sure if it's ti) cost 4+k is brand new from thg. after discount would be about close to 3k. the salesperson seems extremely patient and not eager to rush me into making a purchase. really have to take my hat off to him.


Are you referring to 142II? altreality is referring to the original 142 with L5100 movement.

If you are seriously interested in 142, look for pre-owned ones.

The 142II with the DD chrono module is not worth the money IMHO.


----------



## feudallordcult

SJACKAL said:


> Are you referring to 142II? altreality is referring to the original 142 with L5100 movement.
> 
> If you are seriously interested in 142, look for pre-owned ones.
> 
> The 142II with the DD chrono module is not worth the money IMHO.


thanks for the tip. i just came back from one of the outlets but that piece has been sold. looks like it's back to square one for me and to start saving for thg ltd edn of U1


----------



## altreality

Visiotime still has the one of the orig. 142 if you are keen.
As a owner of 2 of the old 142s I would not consider the 142II.. (thanks sjackal)

the ltd ed U1 is really taking on a life of its own...even before release.


----------



## gra

altreality said:


> Visiotime still has the one of the orig. 142 if you are keen.
> As a owner of 2 of the old 142s I would not consider the 142II.. (thanks sjackal)
> 
> the ltd ed U1 is really taking on a life of its own...even before release.


they have got the GSG9 142ti version and the black galvernised 142S as well 

as for the 142II, it still is excellent value for money...personally for me...the dial look a wee cluttered and aso for some reason i cant explain...the watch looks smaller than its predecessor


----------



## SJACKAL

There is someone in Singapore selling the GSG9 complete set new in box dated year 2005 in the sales forum. The post is 4 weeks ago, no affiliations to seller, but if its still available, I would grab it if I am you. The current visiotime GSG9 set is used and appears that the screwdriver had been kapoked. 

And generally, most owners concur that the new 142II cannot compare up to the original 142.


----------



## JimmyT

SJACKAL said:


> There is someone in Singapore selling the GSG9 complete set new in box dated year 2005 in the sales forum. The post is 4 weeks ago, no affiliations to seller, but if its still available, I would grab it if I am you. The current visiotime GSG9 set is used and appears that the screwdriver had been kapoked.
> 
> And generally, most owners concur that the new 142II cannot compare up to the original 142.


Anybody has a link to that sale post ? 4 weeks ago ........ should be taken up by now :-(

I have been pondering over the new 142 and agree that the older version is a better choice for better movement. Thanks for bringing some hope around  Cheers !
JimmyT,


----------



## SJACKAL

Search for GSG9, you can't miss it.


----------



## feudallordcult

SJACKAL said:


> Search for GSG9, you can't miss it.


er, think the watch has been sold liao. looks great though.


----------



## iJeff

Hi guys,

Another Sinner from Singapore. I have just placed a booking for the U1 at Hour Glass at Ngee Ann City this evening. Will be getting it in about a month's time. Really looking foward to it.

This is my first Sinn watch. I currently own an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial and a Seasmaster Professional Chronometer.

Jeff


----------



## feudallordcult

iJeff said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Another Sinner from Singapore. I have just placed a booking for the U1 at Hour Glass at Ngee Ann City this evening. Will be getting it in about a month's time. Really looking foward to it.
> 
> This is my first Sinn watch. I currently own an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial and a Seasmaster Professional Chronometer.
> 
> Jeff


welcome, jeff:-!

The THG U1 is truly a worthwhile piece to collect


----------



## princeofdarkness

Hello SOS!

I'm an Australian Sinn'ing in London.

My three best Sinns have come from you guys in Singapore, so thank you!

This pic is one of the latest... (Thanks Kee Hwee!!)

I hope you don't mind me dropping in to SOS every now and again for a chat?!

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## JimmyT

iJeff said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Another Sinner from Singapore. I have just placed a booking for the U1 at Hour Glass at Ngee Ann City this evening. Will be getting it in about a month's time. Really looking foward to it.
> 
> This is my first Sinn watch. I currently own an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial and a Seasmaster Professional Chronometer.
> 
> Jeff


Hi Jeff,
Well done ! U1 happens to be my 1st Sinn watch collection as well. Waited a long 2 months for it once I ordered at Hr Glass. Cheers !

Jimmy T.


----------



## iJeff

feudallordcult said:


> welcome, jeff:-!
> 
> The THG U1 is truly a worthwhile piece to collect





JimmyT said:


> Hi Jeff,
> Well done ! U1 happens to be my 1st Sinn watch collection as well. Waited a long 2 months for it once I ordered at Hr Glass. Cheers !
> 
> Jimmy T.


Thanks guys. Can't wait for the U1 to arrive. :-!


----------



## jasonlim

Wow! I've been MIA in this forum for awhile! Good to see that there's a thread for Singaporeans Sinn Owners! So is the U1 still highly sought after watch? How's the waiting time like? Keep this thread going!:-!


----------



## SJACKAL

jasonlim said:


> Wow! I've been MIA in this forum for awhile! Good to see that there's a thread for Singaporeans Sinn Owners! So is the U1 still highly sought after watch? How's the waiting time like? Keep this thread going!:-!


Yes, highly sought after, and highly re-sold too. :-s


----------



## iJeff

jasonlim said:


> Wow! I've been MIA in this forum for awhile! Good to see that there's a thread for Singaporeans Sinn Owners! So is the U1 still highly sought after watch? How's the waiting time like? Keep this thread going!:-!


Hi Jason,

According to my SE at Hour Glass, the U1 is selling very well. The waiting time is about 1 month.


----------



## altreality

Hi bros from sunny s'pore!
Should we start a separate thread since this is now 4 pages long?

But yes U1 is cool - didn't think so but now its the favourite!


----------



## jasonlim

iJeff said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> According to my SE at Hour Glass, the U1 is selling very well. The waiting time is about 1 month.


Hi Jeff

One month is not too bad. Used to wait for mine for 3 months. Never regret getting it. Wondering why would anyone wants to resell it. Like what SJackal had said.


----------



## siLence79

hi guys, am new to Sinn forum, had juz ordered the Hard Coating U1 for HG Tempus this coming Sep. Can't wait to see the real stuff!! :-d


----------



## jkuo

So my wife and I were in Singapore recently, walking around in shorts, sandals, and backpacks...a good recipe for being ignored in a watch shop. I can vouch for the Hour Glass (Takashimaya) being the friendliest when it comes to servicing the itinerant tourist trash; I walked away with a U2 and a Rolex for the wife. U2's a damn good watch so far.


----------



## judgement

siLence79 said:


> hi guys, am new to Sinn forum, had juz ordered the Hard Coating U1 for HG Tempus this coming Sep. Can't wait to see the real stuff!! :-d


Hi, may i know how much were u quoted for the watch & how muc was the deposit?
Please pm me.
Thanks.
Ricky


----------



## PeeCeeBee

i Got my U2 from HG Penisula last weekend without any waiting time....guess i was lucky :-x


----------



## SJACKAL

jkuo said:


> So my wife and I were in Singapore recently, walking around in shorts, sandals, and backpacks...a good recipe for being ignored in a watch shop. I can vouch for the Hour Glass (Takashimaya) being the friendliest when it comes to servicing the itinerant tourist trash; I walked away with a U2 and a Rolex for the wife. U2's a damn good watch so far.


If you look like a foreigner, then shorts+sandals+backpacks = tourist = potential customer.

:-d


----------



## feudallordcult

I finally caved in and committed the ultimate SINN. Here's my first but definitely not my last sinn timepiece. I was very fortunate that I didn't have to wait at all. I went to THG and bought it straight. Apparently a customer ordered and then gave up his order, so I was kinda like at the right place and the right time.

I have been taking pics of this baby since I got it on 30 June 07. The movement of the secondhand is just so lovely.

Here's me being absolutely silly with my K800i and my U1.;-)


----------



## iJeff

Wah feudallordcult, you have jumped queue. I'm still waiting for my U1 to arrive. Congrats and wear it in good health. :-!


----------



## mox

Hi All,

So now I am a proud new "Sinn Owner of Singapore"!

Just wanted to share that I just bought my very first Sinn - 6100 Regulateur SS w/blue hands. Simply can't stop staring at the beautiful large guilloched dial and striking blue hands, markings and numbers.

Hopefully I will have time to post pictures of my new toy soon!

Cheers


----------



## siLence79

mox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So now I am a proud new "Sinn Owner of Singapore"!
> 
> Just wanted to share that I just bought my very first Sinn - 6100 Regulateur SS w/blue hands. Simply can't stop staring at the beautiful large guilloched dial and striking blue hands, markings and numbers.
> 
> Hopefully I will have time to post pictures of my new toy soon!
> 
> Cheers


Nice!:-!:-!
I was torn between 6100 & the LE U1 too but I still settled on the U1:-d beautiful watch indeed..the dial & everything..the thing that pulls me back was the date function. I'm a date-freak,haha. COngrats on ur purchase, be sure to post pics of this beauty!!


----------



## feudallordcult

mox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So now I am a proud new "Sinn Owner of Singapore"!
> 
> Just wanted to share that I just bought my very first Sinn - 6100 Regulateur SS w/blue hands. Simply can't stop staring at the beautiful large guilloched dial and striking blue hands, markings and numbers.
> 
> Hopefully I will have time to post pictures of my new toy soon!
> 
> Cheers


congrats on your purchase! it's also what i am eyeing on for my next purcase.|>

anyway, any kind SINNgaporean out there willing to shed some light on where all the 757 went to? it seems to be sold out everywhere!o|


----------



## mox

siLence79 said:


> Nice!:-!:-!
> I was torn between 6100 & the LE U1 too but I still settled on the U1:-d beautiful watch indeed..the dial & everything..the thing that pulls me back was the date function. I'm a date-freak,haha. COngrats on ur purchase, be sure to post pics of this beauty!!


haha i understand what you mean. this is my first watch without date.

i am very very tempted to place an order for the U1, but gotta watch the expenditure.. sigh...


----------



## dArtagnan

Hiya All!

Am new to the forum but have previously spoken to someone from here and thus I signed up! I'm at my fourth Sinn watch now which is a H4 and I can say that I am very very happy with the brand and the watches I have purchased from them. My first 3 were the 103, 142 D1 and the U1. Do you guys meet up?

I'm not too sure about the availability of the 757 though. But I did remember receiving a call from THG asking if I wanted one am surprised it has sold out so soon.

Also I am considering letting go of my 142 D1, does anyone have any leads should I wish to release it? I can be reached at [email protected]

With Regards and I'm very happy to be a part of this forum. Hard to meet people to chat about watches and even harder on Sinn watches! haha


----------



## altreality

Welcome to the forum!:-d

Why sell the 142D1 ? It has the sought after L5100 which has been discontinued and Sinn limited Eds are getting harder to come by |>

Well, this forum is a good place to sell it.. can offer to the local forummers - recalled someone was looking for a 142 but not sure it was the D1 they wanted! Alternatively bring to visiotime - they seem to sell many Sinns..

As for the 757 - think they will issue new stock soon - so no need to worry boys!



dArtagnan said:


> Hiya All!
> 
> Am new to the forum but have previously spoken to someone from here and thus I signed up! I'm at my fourth Sinn watch now which is a H4 and I can say that I am very very happy with the brand and the watches I have purchased from them. My first 3 were the 103, 142 D1 and the U1. Do you guys meet up?
> 
> I'm not too sure about the availability of the 757 though. But I did remember receiving a call from THG asking if I wanted one am surprised it has sold out so soon.
> 
> Also I am considering letting go of my 142 D1, does anyone have any leads should I wish to release it? I can be reached at [email protected]
> 
> With Regards and I'm very happy to be a part of this forum. Hard to meet people to chat about watches and even harder on Sinn watches! haha


----------



## SJACKAL

Yeah, why sell the D1, of all watches... Though I am not a fan of the D1 decal, the 142 with L5100 is one of the best style of watches I ever owned. 

Anyway IMHO, second hand dealers will buy yours cheap and resell to the bros here expensive. Might as sell to other watch enthusiasts straight for a price that works both ways.


----------



## feudallordcult

dArtagnan said:


> Hiya All!
> 
> Am new to the forum but have previously spoken to someone from here and thus I signed up! I'm at my fourth Sinn watch now which is a H4 and I can say that I am very very happy with the brand and the watches I have purchased from them. My first 3 were the 103, 142 D1 and the U1. Do you guys meet up?
> 
> I'm not too sure about the availability of the 757 though. But I did remember receiving a call from THG asking if I wanted one am surprised it has sold out so soon.
> 
> Also I am considering letting go of my 142 D1, does anyone have any leads should I wish to release it? I can be reached at [email protected]
> 
> With Regards and I'm very happy to be a part of this forum. Hard to meet people to chat about watches and even harder on Sinn watches! haha


hi, i just sent u a pm regarding the sale of your D1. hope to hear from u soon:-!


----------



## brnrd

jkuo said:


> So my wife and I were in Singapore recently, walking around in shorts, sandals, and backpacks...a good recipe for being ignored in a watch shop. I can vouch for the Hour Glass (Takashimaya) being the friendliest when it comes to servicing the itinerant tourist trash; I walked away with a U2 and a Rolex for the wife. U2's a damn good watch so far.


Agree, bought 3 watches from them already, mostly when I was in gym attire! :-d

Had wanted a Avenger but after reading and hearing so much about the UX, I got over my quartz-phobia and got it. I am glad I did, it is a wonderful instrument, good weight and wonderful clarity!


----------



## dArtagnan

Hi all. Thanks for all your replies. I've made friend out of one of the potential buyers, while we didn't managed to deal, we had a great time chatting about watches hehehee. Its been awhile since I last managed to find anyone to chat with about watches, most of my colleagues think I am mad to have more than 1 watch hehee.

Well kinda get the drift about the Rarity of the 5100 and the D1, just that I have a deal with the Mrs that should I ever wish to pursue another, I have to let go of something, and the only two pieces which do not have some special meaning attached are the U1 and D1. So ah well, not in a rush to sell it but it also means that I have to fight temptation hehehe.

Most importantly I prefer to sell it to another collector which I know will value the watch and treat it well, not easy to find a good home . I agree totally, unless you're doing an over-trade and buying a piece from them, it is likely that you won't be getting the best bang for your buck, in the end still better to deal on your own unless you're in a rush. 

Anyone here every ordered a ladies Sinn? I am thinking of ordering one in for the Mrs, saw a nice blue mother-of-pearl on on the catalogue, can't remember the model number though. Checked out the price and apparently it is below 2k, pretty decent in my opinion for a ST on ST watch with such a dial and is auto.


----------



## terenceY®

JimmyT said:


> Anybody has a link to that sale post ? 4 weeks ago ........ should be taken up by now :-(
> 
> I have been pondering over the new 142 and agree that the older version is a better choice for better movement. Thanks for bringing some hope around  Cheers !
> JimmyT,


Bro, Watch has sold locally.
Still within our "circle"

Very nice set which original owner have'nt worn it before.

Might have a NIB Ezm1 to let go too ...

regds, T


----------



## altreality

terenceY® said:


> Might have a NIB Ezm1 to let go too ...
> 
> regds, T


Where Where Where? 
How much ?


----------



## SJACKAL

altreality said:


> Where Where Where?
> How much ?


:-d

Getting excited?


----------



## b00tymE

Hi everyone i am new to this forum and have owned a Sinn U1 for 3 months. It's a GREAT watch i must say but the only thing is that i have this problem of the crown cross threading. I did a search on this topic and judging by the replies, it seems like a common problem. But i like to know if any s'poreans has encountered this problem and did u send the watch back to the dealer?


----------



## altreality

SJACKAL said:


> :-d
> 
> Getting excited?


yah, its my "grail" Sinn!


----------



## poseidon

hi all,

first time here.

here are couple of pictures of my latest sinn piece

http://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7650di3.jpg

http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7657kz2.jpg

http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7663tk4.jpg


----------



## feudallordcult

poseidon said:


> hi all,
> 
> first time here.
> 
> here are couple of pictures of my latest sinn piece
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7650di3.jpg
> 
> http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7657kz2.jpg
> 
> http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7663tk4.jpg


very nice.:-!


----------



## wilsontan

Hi All,

this thread have sure come a long way from the initial days when some of them were trying to get fellow Singapore Sinners to come out for drinks etc and to meet up.

Perhaps its time to try reviving the monthly Sinn gatherings again ? 

BTW, is there any vintage Sinn Collectors out there ? I'm trying to source for a Sinn 156 and Sinn 155 to add to my collection. My gf loves the central chrono minute of the 5100.she finds it more interesting as compared to my 756.

Seems that lot of sinners here are into the U series of watches.Anyone booked the LE U1 Hour Glass Edition yet ? Is there any real shots of it btw ? HG folks only showed me CGI images.

If anyone out there got any good lobangs, can you kindly PM me ? thanks !

wilson


----------



## Hary

In my opinion, no need to rush for the U1 LE Hour Glass edition, since Sinn is going to launch similar model (all black). You'll have to fork out a lot of money for the LE and Hour Glass stamp. HG told me, it will cost SGD 3900 with only 20% disc. I would wait for regular production if you like the black U1.


----------



## SJACKAL

Agreed with Hary. Probably because I am not a U series or black watch fanatic, but I feel that very often the Ltd Ed thingy are more 'marketing'.


----------



## keltzar

At this rate, the watch manufacturers will do to themselves what the comic book publishers did in the 1990s - the "limited edition"d themselves into oblivian....
e.g. limited edition, issue #0 ..!


----------



## feudallordcult

update of my U1 after my 3weeks of reservist in an armoured unit. the casing is completely scratchless but I cannot say the same for the glass though. it's only scratch resistant insofar that i have experienced. think i knocked it against the barrel or body of a heavy weapon. now have a 2mm hairline but overall, an extremely tough watch esp after what I have put it through. the accuracy was spot-on but then again, whose keeping the time when in SAF, it's basically rushing to wait and waiting to rush. no regrets for this purchase.:-!

btw, i saw a LTC wearing a U1 as well. wonder if he's a forum member too.


----------



## Kool Cat

SJACKAL said:


> Yeah, why sell the D1, of all watches... Though I am not a fan of the D1 decal, the 142 with L5100 is one of the best style of watches I ever owned.
> 
> Anyway IMHO, second hand dealers will buy yours cheap and resell to the bros here expensive. Might as sell to other watch enthusiasts straight for a price that works both ways.


The D1 is like SJACKAL say, an excellent watch to consider. As it is the limited edition to 500 pieces worldwide and with the last batch of LEMANIA 5100 movement.

I also agree with some people that such a nice piece should be kept as long as possible. But if you really have to sell it away to fund another piece, then I say try the WUS sales corner and sell it by yourself. The problem as mentioned by some is that resellers tend to buy it as low a price as possible. Better for Watch lovers to buy and sell amongst each other so as to avoid inflated prices.

Moreover, in my experience, some really unscrupulous resellers will resort to all means to spoil the market if they know you are a genuine seller and try to kill off competition. But of course most resellers are true gentlemen and are not what I would call "low-ballers" :-d

So thread with care but don't let things get you down. Horology is meant to be fun and enjoyed. Cheers! :-!


----------



## patryk

Hi guys, just recently got interested in horology and collecting, found out about Sinn and now really LOVE the look of 656 and 856 - a god send after thinking the very expensive B&R were the ones who came up with the design.

From what I've read, The Hour Glass is the local retailer to go to for purchases or orders..however I was thinking if it would be considerably cheaper if I bought online from websites like watchbuys.com - trying to get it as cheap as possible... surviving on NSF pay, heh.

Anyways, I'll be doing more research and comparing prices, but if anyone can help out that would be great... hope to be joining you guys soon with a Sinn piece of my own..


----------



## Hary

patryk said:


> From what I've read, The Hour Glass is the local retailer to go to for purchases or orders..however I was thinking if it would be considerably cheaper if I bought online from websites like watchbuys.com - trying to get it as cheap as possible... surviving on NSF pay, heh.


Hi Patryk, welcome to the club. Unfortunately we cannot buy Sinn watches from watchbuys.com, as Sinn protects their authorized dealers in different countries. Once I wanted to buy a Sinn, which model is not available in Singapore. Watchbuys asked me to get approval from HG. Email sent to HG, but they didn't bother to reply my email at all. Very bad attitude <|. I don't mind buying Sinn watches from HG, but if they don't carry model that the customers want, they should give greenlight to their counterpart in US to allow selling Sinn watches to Singapore.

I am not a law expert, but I am curious whether such market protection and restriction created by Sinn is legal. I understood Sinn is not the only brand practicing such proctection.


----------



## patryk

Hary said:


> Hi Patryk, welcome to the club. Unfortunately we cannot buy Sinn watches from watchbuys.com, as Sinn protects their authorized dealers in different countries. Once I wanted to buy a Sinn, which model is not available in Singapore. Watchbuys asked me to get approval from HG. Email sent to HG, but they didn't bother to reply my email at all. Very bad attitude <|. I don't mind buying Sinn watches from HG, but if they don't carry model that the customers want, they should give greenlight to their counterpart in US to allow selling Sinn watches to Singapore.
> 
> I am not a law expert, but I am curious whether such market protection and restriction created by Sinn is legal. I understood Sinn is not the only brand practicing such proctection.


dang, that's dissapointing to hear... how about the local site gnomonwatches.com? i recall that they do carry Sinn. anyways i'll make a trip down to a HG outlet soon to check out the availability and prices. thanks for the heads-up Hary :-!


----------



## Hary

yes, check with Anders (gnomonwatches.com), nice guy to deal with :-!


----------



## altreality

I think 656/856 should not be a prob to get from HG.
In fact, always on offer during annual sale


----------



## Kool Cat

Hi Patryk, I know how it is to survive on NSF pay and when I did my NS, it was many years ago, so you can imagine how poorly we were paid compared to NSFs of today.

If you are looking for 656/856, it should not be difficult to find it at a good price. It is a matter of whom you know in Hour Glass and networking, to get good prices. 

I don't want to go into the debate if you should buy from the local AD, that is HG or grey dealers. But I can tell you, in this world, Authorised Dealers exist for reasons beside making money from the sale of watch to you.

It is your money and who you want to buy from is your perogative. Cheers!


----------



## patryk

Hary said:


> yes, check with Anders (gnomonwatches.com), nice guy to deal with :-!


sent an email to them but they said they're bound contractually and are not able to sell Sinn pieces locally..what a shame. Looks like I've gotta put on something nice and walk into one of those fancy HG outlets to check the prices out.


----------



## Hary

If you compare HG prices to watchbuys.com, not much different. Please remember you need to add freight+7% GST if you buy from overseas, which will add up to the price. Incase of weak USD vs. SGD, buying from US might be cheaper, but if the difference is not big, buy local.


----------



## feudallordcult

hi patryk, welcome to the sin family. my take on your sinn would be from HG. Not that i support them or anything but at least if there was some technical glitch in the watch, there would at least be a warranty covered by HG. if it's overseas then it would be pretty troublesome to rectify the fault. that being said, it's just my 2 cts worth.

have a good and sinn-ful stay here.|>


----------



## altreality

funny things is hg warranty is one year while every where else is two years...


----------



## feudallordcult

altreality said:


> funny things is hg warranty is one year while every where else is two years...


er, that's strange. HG gave me 2 yrs warranty for my U1 purchase. anyone else can confirm?:-s


----------



## watchluver

I went to Tempus just now, was told the 2008 regular production model of the Black U1 will have red-painted indexes instead of the orange ones of the Hour Glass model.


----------



## SJACKAL

watchluver said:


> I went to Tempus just now, was told the 2008 regular production model of the Black U1 will have red-painted indexes instead of the orange ones of the Hour Glass model.


:think: Hmmm, maybe after a few years it will fade to orange and they will look the same? ;-)

Thats what happens to red hands in many watches.


----------



## trapmonkey

dear SOS

just got my tempus issued sinn U1 its nice, but the clasp is a little fiddly and pops every once in a while. Any advice on this, my other sinn is a 303 silber ti (the trainmasters collection piece). my sis is a sinner too. she has the frankfurt bankers world timer.

my other babies are gylcines and doxas!  i love tool watches 

thanks,TM


----------



## Hary

Congrats TM!

Why don't you just bring it back to HG and let them fix the clasp for you?


----------



## poseidon

u1 all black will be mass produced, i heard. difference is the case back is different from this batch. 

2008 will have chrono u1 as well. stay tuned.


----------



## SJACKAL

I went on the last day of Tempus and I feel that the Sinn booth is rather boring, as compared one of their strong competitor Fortis, which was beside.


----------



## Hary

SJACKAL said:


> I went on the last day of Tempus and I feel that the Sinn booth is rather boring, as compared one of their strong competitor Fortis, which was beside.


I fully agree, Fortis surprisingly did very well with their product presentation, even better than Breitling IMHO :-!


----------



## SJACKAL

Hary said:


> I fully agree, Fortis surprisingly did very well with their product presentation, even better than Breitling IMHO :-!


Hey that is precisely what I told the Fortis rep! In fact I said they have marvelous displays, much better than Breitling's plastic toy planes. He gave me a catalog book after that :-d

IWC got interesting backdrop too, I like it.


----------



## poseidon

any intention to get a fortis? i was close to getting one just for the sake of buying one @ tempus. maybe i will pop by msia and see if i can get it cheaper.


----------



## patryk

SJACKAL said:


> Hey that is precisely what I told the Fortis rep! In fact I said they have marvelous displays, much better than Breitling's plastic toy planes. He gave me a catalog book after that :-d
> 
> IWC got interesting backdrop too, I like it.


yup, Fortis' presentation was really great... sure beats Sinn which was totally bland and lifeless..even made me feel like not wanting to get the 856 anymore (was quoted S$2800 which is alot more than the US$1450 price on the watchbuys website...sigh.)

anyways just happened to get some pics -


----------



## poseidon

patryk said:


> yup, Fortis' presentation was really great... sure beats Sinn which was totally bland and lifeless..even made me feel like not wanting to get the 856 anymore (was quoted S$2800 which is alot more than the US$1450 price on the watchbuys website...sigh.)


quote u 2800 for a sinn UTC 856?


----------



## patryk

poseidon said:


> quote u 2800 for a sinn UTC 856?


yup, S$2,810 to be exact on the black leather strap.


----------



## poseidon

patryk said:


> yup, S$2,810 to be exact on the black leather strap.


gosh! i bought mine last year for under 2k.


----------



## LBs

poseidon said:


> any intention to get a fortis? i was close to getting one just for the sake of buying one @ tempus. maybe i will pop by msia and see if i can get it cheaper.


i reckon it might be more costly in M'sia, considering the fact Citimex is the AD for M'sia as well. :think: (somehow i hv always been under the impression our prices are more interesting in the region with the exception of HK. (A friend from M'sia recently got a Planet Ocean 45mm here, he said the difference compared to KL was approx 2-3% in favour of S'pore)
thats worth a couple of weeks supply of roti canai & teh tarik :-d

Maybe i'm wrong :-s ?


----------



## SJACKAL

Some pictures of the fortis booth.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=83724


----------



## Dunbine

Hi all Sinn-ers,

I'm new to this wonderful watch forum and is potentially a Sinn-er too soon. I'm currently on the lookout for a Sinn U1. However, i'm not sure should i go for a brand new one or purchase a pre-owned one. I've seen many pics of the U1 online and is captivated by its unique look and beauty :-! 

Any advise from you Sinn-ers or if anyone wants to let go a piece of U1, feel free to let me know.

Cheers!


----------



## Hary

Welcome to the club Dunbine. 

If you could find a pre-owned U1 with good price, why not? U-series are quite robust and the 2824-2 movement is pretty standard and easy to be serviced. The casing of U-series is tough. I don't pamper my U1 and til today still 0 scratches :-!. Hope you can join the U1 club soon


----------



## icemangrafx

Hello 2 All Sinners,

I have just aquired my U2 yesterday from HG. Was actually looking for the U1 but it was out of stock & need to place order. That will take me 2~3mths of waiting. But they have the U2 & UX but only a piece of each is left. I went over and ask to view it before purchasing. Saw the review of the U1 on Harry Tan's blog, well that really makes me get the U2. I know that the design is actually quite simple but the material used with latest technology and reasonbly price makes me get this watch. I know..It's a Sinn :-d
Just a day old. Bought it on the 13th Sep 2007. Trimmed the strap to size, wore it for the rest of the day. Shower with it to test it's properties and the illum is well lit till morning. This is one of the most important thing, and it is automatic. Not battery operated like the UX. Just my 2 cents. Happy with it.

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## Dunbine

Hi Harry, thanks for the kind advise. I've been to a couple of HG locally and funnily enough, different outlet staff informed different waiting time for the timepiece. It stretches from "a few days..." to "2-3 months...."

Personally i find it wierd that the difference can be so great...on a side note, i did managed to try a U2 at one of the branch but i still like the U1 dial.


----------



## feudallordcult

congrats iceman! U2 is a fantastic timepiece to have. wear it in good health:-!


----------



## icemangrafx

Thanks Feudallordcult. Wearing it in good health. After reviewing what Tim has done oiout in the wild with his U2, I'm sure of it that I made a good decision to invest in this timepiece.

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## kenshinjeff

Hi guys, where exactly should I go to look for or buy sinn watches in sg? How would I know if I'm not being ripped off?


----------



## altreality

The Hour Glass is the AD for Singapore.
There are minor variations with discounts, depending on how regular a customer you are, but its usually not that much.

Don't think they will rip you off though unless you choose to pay RRP.


----------



## Dunbine

Does anyone know where to find leather straps for Sinn U1 locally in Singapore?


----------



## kenshinjeff

altreality said:


> The Hour Glass is the AD for Singapore.
> There are minor variations with discounts, depending on how regular a customer you are, but its usually not that much.
> 
> Don't think they will rip you off though unless you choose to pay RRP.


AD = authorised distributor? Which hour glass is most likely to have more sinn watches for display? Then if the model I want is not there can they get it for me?

How would I know what's the RRP? Like you know, where is it listed anyway?


----------



## feudallordcult

kenshinjeff said:


> AD = authorised distributor? Which hour glass is most likely to have more sinn watches for display? Then if the model I want is not there can they get it for me?
> 
> How would I know what's the RRP? Like you know, where is it listed anyway?


U could try the outlet at either tang plaza or the takashimaya branch. the models that HG have are pretty complete but if you could always ask them if the model you want is not there.

As for the RRP, it is written on the label of each watch. just ask for a discount, think the staff can give up to 30%.


----------



## icemangrafx

Hello Sinn Owners In Singapore (SOS),

I've heard about all this Get-Together kinda of thing going on for meet-ups, social gathering and discussions on watches (especially SINN) watches. Does the group or representatives have all the emails and namelist of the owners of the Sinners..?

Let's get the ball rolling.

S/N: Name: Model:

Jay (U2)


----------



## marineguy8888

Hi all ,

My New toy

Sinn 903h2


----------



## altreality

marineguy8888 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> My New toy
> 
> Sinn 903h2


A beauty! 
Wear it in good health!


----------



## sgpsub68

I am a Singaporean and working in Europe. Am seriously thinking of getting either an U1 or U2. Is Singapore the best place to buy one? Understand there is a wiatlist for either watches? How much am I looking at for U1 or U2? Thank you


----------



## Hary

I don't think the waitlist would be long in Singapore for U1/U2. It was the case few months back, but now I think it should be easily available. I was at Hour Glass today and saw the U2 on display. Why don't you write to or call HG and check the stock?


----------



## ADSW

Hi Sin-Sinners,

Im a new Sinner,
just bought my 303 Silver Ty yesterday after much deliberations over the ever common Omega Seamasters and Fortis.

Fell in love with watch eversince my Late German fren intro me to it.

So wish to get to know the watch much better with u guys and any meet-up sure can count me in that not including if I am tied up with my work.

Cheers can email me @ [email protected] or PM.

Hope to see you all real soon!


----------



## sgpsub68

Hary said:


> I don't think the waitlist would be long in Singapore for U1/U2. It was the case few months back, but now I think it should be easily available. I was at Hour Glass today and saw the U2 on display. Why don't you write to or call HG and check the stock?


:thanksThanks. I have ordered the Sinn U1. Shld get it when I am back in Singapore during my Christmas break. It is indeed very exciting. Tks and will update once I become an "SOS";-)


----------



## xitanium

Hi Guys

I am a total noob to watches (except my trusty G-shock). I am quite in love with Sinn and need your input on my shorlisted:

1) U1 - love at first sight! but find the 44mm too big for my liking. I have a small wrist. 40mm will be just perfect. I strongly prefer the U1 but the sizing hurts.
2) 756 - love the simplicity and its 40mm!!
3) 756 diapal - love the highlighted zones. also 40mm!!

Can one seriously consider getting a sinn off watchbuys.com?
heard their pricings are more competitive than HG. warranty is international yeh?

Thx and I look forward to your advices!


----------



## ADSW

xitanium said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am a total noob to watches (except my trusty G-shock). I am quite in love with Sinn and need your input on my shorlisted:
> 
> 1) U1 - love at first sight! but find the 44mm too big for my liking. I have a small wrist. 40mm will be just perfect. I strongly prefer the U1 but the sizing hurts.
> 2) 756 - love the simplicity and its 40mm!!
> 3) 756 diapal - love the highlighted zones. also 40mm!!
> 
> Can one seriously consider getting a sinn off watchbuys.com?
> heard their pricings are more competitive than HG. warranty is international yeh?
> 
> Thx and I look forward to your advices!


Hi,

I'm a noob myself with Sinn...

for the model u deciding I would go for the 1st choice.
Not know much about the Diapal technology but I think nothing much of a diff.
Try out a decent one 1st once u more familiar with the technology maybe venture more into it.
I went HG to buy mine and the Sales Guy really excellent as he explained to me about the watch and its engineering.

Thanks for listening to my 2cts advice.
Good Luck!!:-!


----------



## exxondus

i don think u can buy from watchbuys if u already have an AD for sinn in singapore which is HG. (i believe theres an agreement for watchbuys not to sell to places with Sinn ADs to prevent competition)

Anyway, HG has good service. (had some misunderstandings with them but was swiftly resolved) so ya, i suggest dropping by HG and get from there. Let me know if u need someone to accompany u  I will be glad to initiate another potential Sinner into the family


----------



## ADSW

Me 2 will be gladful to join you to HG as I can follow-up with HG sales guy called Mark,very helpful guy and patience.

Will sure buy from him again coming months for another watch.:roll:

Can sms me @ 81006158 or [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## exxondus

ADSW:

ya, mark is a nice guy (from taka i presume, their senior sales exec)

I got mine from edison from Hour Glass. Nice guy too and very patient. Can try if you want


----------



## xitanium

Hey,
Thanks for the feedback.

I am should be talking to Harry's sales rep. 
The question now is which to go for?
I was actually after the common Omega OP but now I am totally sinned!

My heart is also with the U1 as well. 

How can I grow my wrist? more tennis?


----------



## ADSW

xitanium said:


> Hey,
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I am should be talking to Harry's sales rep.
> The question now is which to go for?
> I was actually after the common Omega OP but now I am totally sinned!
> 
> My heart is also with the U1 as well.
> 
> How can I grow my wrist? more tennis?


Ha ha...

I understand what u mean.

I was in a similar position as I had 2 omegas(james bond & mother of pearl's chrono) and of coz Sinn 303 Ty Silver.

My heart almost set on the M.o.P Omega chrono but after awhile chose Sinn as it reminded me of my late german fren who intro me to e watch for 2 weeks!

And of coz went around my office ppl said nice timepiece but who e heck Sinn??!!:-|

I love my Sinn!!


----------



## SJX

sgpsub68 said:


> I am a Singaporean and working in Europe. Am seriously thinking of getting either an U1 or U2. Is Singapore the best place to buy one? Understand there is a wiatlist for either watches? How much am I looking at for U1 or U2? Thank you


The cheapest place to buy is at the Sinn factory store in Frankfurt. Foreigners can get a 19% VAT refund. It usually works out to be marginally cheaper than buying here in Singapore.

- SJX


----------



## xitanium

bros,
I am considering this deal. your thoughts? read somewhere there will be some new models in NOV 07, true?
http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=3224951&rid=0


----------



## poseidon

there are some new sinn models available already. model - Frankfurt


----------



## Campese

how much is the U1 retailing now at HG?


----------



## peaceheart

Hi, im new here. 
got a qns, are all the seconds hand of Sinn watches sweeping? or start-stop?


----------



## Sk8te

Hi guys,

Got my U1 for about 3 months and is extremely happy with it. Wear it to work almost everyday and banging it against machinery almost everyday. Also took it diving in Bali and really good... still accurate.

However the AR on the surface have 1 dink on it and its getting to me. Anyone here know where I can get the AR polished off professionally? Also U1 owners here.. want to do a mass order for the leather strap just for vanity sake (the rubber strap roxxx)

Nice to hear from you guys!


----------



## altreality

peaceheart said:


> Hi, im new here.
> got a qns, are all the seconds hand of Sinn watches sweeping? or start-stop?


automatic/mechanical watches will generally sweep.
quartz do start stop


----------



## topgann

hi all senior SINNers, after years of living with normal watches, I think I want to reward myself with a watch (U1 it is) that is understated (not sure if anyone agrees with this description but this is how I feel when I first saw this watch) and tough to go through with me the next phase of my life :-d. Quite honestly, I know very little about horology but I have been doing my research last few weeks and somehow chanced upon this website and this special SOS thread. I only wish I had developed the interest in watches and seen this thread earlier as I used to travel to Frakfurt and Zurich/Geneva a couple of times a year but not anymore. Anyway, its never too late. However, my dilemma now is whether to get the LE U1 or wait for the all black U1 or even the U1 chrono. Any idea when would these be available in Singapore?

By the way, I have set foot in the HG outlet at Millenia in my Hong Kong Rugby 7's jersey and did not get good reception. Could any senior SINNer recommend (via PM) your friendly SEs? TIA..


----------



## feudallordcult

sorry to hear abt your experience at HG (MW). in my personal & humble opinion, the LE U1 is for ardent fans of the U1. I had initally wanted to place an order for it but guess the financial situation just doesn't allow it. but it's absolutely beautiful. 

I have owned the U1 for about 4 months now and am enjoying every moment of it. Even my director (who wears a $20 casio) paid my U1 a great compliment.

For for the U1 chrono, it won't be as affordable as the U1 so if you are not in a rush to buy a timepiece, it pays to play a waiting game.


----------



## topgann

Thanks feudallordcult for the advice! And no worry about my experience at HG as I know this is quite typical of Singapore salesmen when you do not dress up well, so that doesn't bother me.

hahaha! I have your read your earlier postings and know that you were on a buying spree, so must be kind of tough to convince your better half (by the way, a belated congrats on tying the knot) to allow you to buy the more expensive U1 LE.

My good friend who is a Swiss sing praises for Sinn watches as well, even though he is a ardent fan of IWC...


----------



## fast15

Hi all Sin Sinn-ers,

My virgin post. 

I have place an order for U1 and would likely receive it in the coming month. Would like to know if anyone of you changes the strap to a leather one? I meant an aftermarket one. Any pics to show or any place in Singapore which I can get nice 22mm straps that do not cost a limb or two?

Thanks and Cheers!!


----------



## Hary

fast15 said:


> Hi all Sin Sinn-ers,
> 
> My virgin post.
> 
> I have place an order for U1 and would likely receive it in the coming month. Would like to know if anyone of you changes the strap to a leather one? I meant an aftermarket one. Any pics to show or any place in Singapore which I can get nice 22mm straps that do not cost a limb or two?
> 
> Thanks and Cheers!!


Hi, welcome to U1 club!

Here is my U1 with leather strap. Hope you like it


----------



## fast15

Hi Hary,

One word-Superb. May I know where you get the strap? 

Cheers!!


----------



## Hary

fast15 said:


> Hi Hary,
> 
> One word-Superb. May I know where you get the strap?
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi, I got it fro Kenny, reasonable pricing

http://www.fredawatchstraps.com/panny1515.html


----------



## fast15

Hary said:


> Hi, I got it fro Kenny, reasonable pricing
> 
> http://www.fredawatchstraps.com/panny1515.html


Thanks for the link Hary.


----------



## topgann

Committed the SINN during lunch time...


----------



## feudallordcult

congrats in becoming a "sinner". wear it in good health, it will serve u well.


----------



## xitanium

topgann said:


> Committed the SINN during lunch time...


hey congrats!
Your wrist can take the 44mm size?


----------



## feudallordcult

xitanium said:


> hey congrats!
> Your wrist can take the 44mm size?


it doesn't appear that "big" lah. well, at least not so on my wife's wrist. she's not petite but def not huge.:-d


----------



## topgann

feudallordcult said:


> congrats in becoming a "sinner". wear it in good health, it will serve u well.


Thanks! Wearing it in good health since that fateful day.. Couldn;t be any happier than getting such a gorgeous new toy and what's more, without much fuss. And thanks for all the pre-purchase pointers that you gave. Certainly made it easier for me to acquire my first German collection.


----------



## topgann

xitanium said:


> hey congrats!
> Your wrist can take the 44mm size?


Thanks mate! In fact, 44mm is minimum for me, though I must say I have a very big palm with a slightly disaproportionate smaller wrist. It even sits nicely into my French cuffs. My only concern is that I (or rather the SE) might have cut the strap too short despite all the pre-warnings by feudallordcult and one of the senior SEs at THG, who also joined in to witness the 'honourable moment" when I put on the U1.


----------



## feudallordcult

topgann said:


> Thanks mate! In fact, 44mm is minimum for me, though I must say I have a very big palm with a slightly disaproportionate smaller wrist. It even sits nicely into my French cuffs. My only concern is that I (or rather the SE) might have cut the strap too short despite all the pre-warnings by feudallordcult and one of the senior SEs at THG, who also joined in to witness the 'honourable moment" when I put on the U1.


bro, dun worry, the rubber will be more "manageable" once it's seasoned. my U1 is a fixture on my daily swims at the pool but no way it's going near the sea during my dives.

btw, my kaki at HG just told me that the rubber strap without the clasp cost abt 100+ or so. In the event if it's still too short after a couple of months, can always buy another without costing an arm or a leg.:-d


----------



## topgann

feudallordcult said:


> bro, dun worry, the rubber will be more "manageable" once it's seasoned. my U1 is a fixture on my daily swims at the pool but no way it's going near the sea during my dives.
> 
> btw, my kaki at HG just told me that the rubber strap without the clasp cost abt 100+ or so. In the event if it's still too short after a couple of months, can always buy another without costing an arm or a leg.:-d


Whoa! You are damn ON, bro.. Swims everyday is quite a feat, in my view. I can't even wake up early enough to do my morning jog. 
I will see how the rubber get seasoned over time. Funny part is that everyone at HG, including me, knows we have to leave some allowance, so they cut bit by bit and despite that, still end up shorter it seems. May be I am just too conscious... see how it goes.


----------



## Guest

Hi guys. I'm interested in getting the Sinn 856, after much consideration. Wondering if you guys can help me with some queries.

Is THG the only place to get Sinn watches in Singapore? 

If so, is there a particular branch and/or salesperson/s that gets a recommended?

My budget is around 2K. Is it unreasonable?

Thanks and I hope to join the SOS club soon...


----------



## Hary

Reactivate this thread by wishing all of you a Happy & Prosperous Chinese New Year :-!


----------



## topgann

Hary said:


> Reactivate this thread by wishing all of you a Happy & Prosperous Chinese New Year :-!


Good to see this thread being reactivated. Happy Chinese New Year, Hary and all SINNers!! And not to forget specifically, Henry and Charles whom I get to know through this forum.

恭祝大家SINN年快乐，步步高升:-d


----------



## SJACKAL

vandice said:


> Hi guys. I'm interested in getting the Sinn 856, after much consideration. Wondering if you guys can help me with some queries.
> 
> Is THG the only place to get Sinn watches in Singapore?
> 
> If so, is there a particular branch and/or salesperson/s that gets a recommended?
> 
> My budget is around 2K. Is it unreasonable?
> 
> Thanks and I hope to join the SOS club soon...


HG gives 30% off. There are other, smaller ADs in Singapore too, but may not stock as well as HG.


----------



## SJACKAL

Happy Chinese New Year to all.


----------



## Will

SJACKAL said:


> HG gives 30% off. There are other, smaller ADs in Singapore too, but may not stock as well as HG.


Hi, New here... wat is the price of U1 here (SGP)?


----------



## Hary

Will said:


> Hi, New here... wat is the price of U1 here (SGP)?


Someone mentioned the latest list price is SGD 3375. Assuming they don't cut the 30% discount, roughly =0.7 x SGD 3375 = SGD 2363


----------



## Will

Hary said:


> Someone mentioned the latest list price is SGD 3375. Assuming they don't cut the 30% discount, roughly =0.7 x SGD 3375 = SGD 2363


Hmmm... kinda affordable.. hee..

dunno to get an Omega PO or Sinn U1 as my first watch... alamak.

Omega is nice but cant find a suitable AD here, all so ex.. no discount.. any recommendation?

Sinn U1 is nice... i mail Gnomon in the morning but no reply till now...


----------



## Hary

Will said:


> Hmmm... kinda affordable.. hee..
> 
> dunno to get an Omega PO or Sinn U1 as my first watch... alamak.
> 
> Omega is nice but cant find a suitable AD here, all so ex.. no discount.. any recommendation?
> 
> Sinn U1 is nice... i mail Gnomon in the morning but no reply till now...


Are you in Singapore? if yes, most ADs offer similar discount for Omega (25% max??). For Sinn I would recommend you buying from AD with full warranty.


----------



## Will

Hary said:


> Are you in Singapore? if yes, most ADs offer similar discount for Omega (25% max??). For Sinn I would recommend you buying from AD with full warranty.


Yes, I am in Singapore. thks for the recommendation. AD for Sinn shd be quite easy to find.


----------



## Nooch

Hi Guys,

Jus tot of popping in and say hi,

U guys aware that Sinn U1 has gone up in price?? I went to THG last mth for my deposit, the price was $2100 now it is $2400...  up $300 sia!! Will be getting it in a couple of mths due to long Q...So u guys quite lucky ah..haha

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## mavewave

Will said:


> Yes, I am in Singapore. thks for the recommendation. AD for Sinn shd be quite easy to find.


I am not sure bout others... but my U1 is getting alot of wrist time.. usualli i will get alittle bored within 1-2months... but somehow, i always pick up the U1 over the rest everyday... not even the later purchase of fortis B42 marinemaster...


----------



## Hary

Anyone from Singapore has ordered the LE EZM1? If yes, what's the asking price?


----------



## feudallordcult

Hary said:


> Anyone from Singapore has ordered the LE EZM1? If yes, what's the asking price?


i happen to be lookin for that piece as well. anyone singaporeans made any order?


----------



## waypoint

*Real Life SIghting of the Sinn U2 LE*

Sentosa Island Dolphin Lagoon...

The guy could've been the manager, supervisor or dolphin handler/trainer. Regardless though, AFAIK, they are all scuba-trained and I'm sure he puts that watch he wears in it's rightful element.

Couldn't miss the 'Darth Vader' look with the red accents when I saw it on his wrist in the ticketing booth.

BR,
w a y


----------



## waypoint

*Real Life Sighting of the Sinn U2 LE*

Sentosa Island Dolphin Lagoon...

The guy could've been the manager, supervisor or dolphin handler/trainer. Regardless though, AFAIK, they are all scuba-trained and I'm sure he puts that watch he wears in it's rightful element.

Couldn't miss the 'Darth Vader' look with the red accents when I saw it on his wrist in the ticketing booth.

BR,
w a y


----------



## customlegend

$6200 no discount


----------



## Hary

customlegend said:


> $6200 no discount


For which watch? EZM1 LE? If it's for EZM1, it's much more expensive than Watchbuys. S$6200=almost USD 4500!! Unless they come with a lot of goodies (bracelet, etc)


----------



## customlegend

Yes its for the EZM1 limited. Is it really worth it? That is a Sinner's question really......


----------



## Hary

customlegend said:


> Yes its for the EZM1 limited. Is it really worth it? That is a Sinner's question really......


I like EZM1 and Lemania 5100. Whether the watch is worth that amount of money, I personally think it's overpriced. Not long ago I refused to pull trigger for an used EZM1 of around USD 2000. I thought it was way too expensive. But now trading easily above USD 3000. But that's life, supply and demand rules.


----------



## Hary

I was informed few days ago, Sinn U1000 has landed in Singapore. Will find time to visit Hour Glass for viewing (if still available)


----------



## Hary

I was informed few days ago, Sinn U1000 has landed in Singapore. Will find time to visit Hour Glass for viewing (if still available)


----------



## poseidon

seen it, first piece @ NAC. for this watch to be listed @ ~9k, i think the finishing does not justify its price.

there is a tweezer mark on one of the hands. there is a strand of fibre on the 35 min marker.



Hary said:


> I was informed few days ago, Sinn U1000 has landed in Singapore. Will find time to visit Hour Glass for viewing (if still available)


----------



## SJACKAL

poseidon said:


> seen it, first piece @ NAC. for this watch to be listed @ ~9k, i think the finishing does not justify its price.
> 
> there is a tweezer mark on one of the hands. there is a strand of fibre on the 35 min marker.


Sounds disappointing. :think:


----------



## Hary

I was at HG NAC today as well. Saw the U1000 for the first time, standing on display. I was quite dissapointed, maybe my expectation was too high. I expected to have WOW effect after seeing nice pictures in internet.


----------



## customlegend

I'm just wondering; is it possible for us Sinn or potential Sinn owners in Singapore to purchase these watches in a certain quantity? Meaning that, we can get together, find out who'd like to order a U1000, U2 etc, and place the orders direct. Of course there must be some planned logistics involved, but if we can save a fair bit on the price of a Sinn sold here, then maybe its something seriously looking into. :think:


----------



## Hary

customlegend said:


> I'm just wondering; is it possible for us Sinn or potential Sinn owners in Singapore to purchase these watches in a certain quantity? Meaning that, we can get together, find out who'd like to order a U1000, U2 etc, and place the orders direct. Of course there must be some planned logistics involved, but if we can save a fair bit on the price of a Sinn sold here, then maybe its something seriously looking into. :think:


I doubt HG will give more discount, but no harm asking


----------



## p3l3r

hey guys how much is the current price for a u1 ?


----------



## Hary

p3l3r said:


> hey guys how much is the current price for a u1 ?


If I remember rightly, close to SGD 2.4K


----------



## SJACKAL

Hary said:


> I doubt HG will give more discount, but no harm asking


Agreed. I doubt they will do more than the allowed 30.


----------



## judgement

After Discount? or before Discount?


----------



## judgement

Hi, anyone got a confirmation for limited edition EZM1 from HG? Wat is e retailed price & e arrival date?


----------



## Hary

judgement said:


> After Discount? or before Discount?


After discount


----------



## Hary

judgement said:


> Hi, anyone got a confirmation for limited edition EZM1 from HG? Wat is e retailed price & e arrival date?


Sell at full retail price SGD 6.2K reported by someone. I heard THG recieved only 10 pcs, very small quantity for such big AD like THG. Maybe they keep some in the drawer to create demand? :think:


----------



## Bubblemunche

I'm Singaporean, and I have Sinned.... Happy owner of a 903 H4 reporting for duty at SOS!


----------



## sgpsub68

My 3rd Sinn... EZM1 LE... got from Toni of Sweden... a great chap and so helpful

This watch is super light... and you have to push the chorno buttons firmly to start/stop & reset (as mentioned by Hary).

All in all, a great watch. I believe those 10 owners in SG will enjoy the watch.

Cheers:-!


----------



## Hary

Congrats to both of you Bubblemunche and Sgpsub68. You guys have great watches and welcome to the Sinn world!


----------



## Bubblemunche

Thanks for the welcome Hary! And thanks to everyone for the many tips in this thread, they sure came in useful when I was making my purchase. 

My Significant Other is not that thrilled with the attention I've been paying to my latest object of affection though


----------



## SJACKAL

sgpsub68 said:


> My 3rd Sinn... EZM1 LE... got from Toni of Sweden... a great chap and so helpful
> 
> This watch is super light... and you have to push the chorno buttons firmly to start/stop & reset (as mentioned by Hary).
> 
> All in all, a great watch. I believe those 10 owners in SG will enjoy the watch.
> 
> Cheers:-!


You need to press the button hard with most Lemania 5100 watches, or else the hands may not reset properly.

Some L5100 watch owners even describe it as 'pressing the button forcefully'.


----------



## psee

sgpsub68 said:


> My 3rd Sinn... EZM1 LE... got from Toni of Sweden... a great chap and so helpful
> 
> This watch is super light... and you have to push the chorno buttons firmly to start/stop & reset (as mentioned by Hary).
> 
> All in all, a great watch. I believe those 10 owners in SG will enjoy the watch.
> 
> Cheers:-!


Superb catch CT! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## 92tem

*My Sinn arrived*

Just got my 3rd Sinn - EZM1 and it look fantastic. Will try and post my 3 Sinns


----------



## rebbot

Interesting! Did not know so many Singaporeans have Sinn-ed. :-! I have not seen any in the wild though and even watch collectors whom I personally know have only heard about Sinn recently.

I myself am in the midst of acquiring a 856S or 857 depending on when my funds come through. b-)

Cheers to all!


----------



## judgement

*Re: My Sinn arrived*

Hi, may i know which HG did u get yr EZM1? I'm also interested in e price u paid for e watch. It will be fanatasic if u could share e info. Thanks.


----------



## 92tem

*My 3 Sinns*

As for the EZM1, it was purchased in Europe


----------



## Bubblemunche

*Re: My Sinn arrived*

The obligatory wrist shot of my H4:










And a close-up:










This watch is seriously monopolising my wrist time!


----------



## sgpsub68

Anyone ordered the Sinn 856 UTC SG LE from THG? How much is it & how many brought in?

I am told by an AD in Europe that it will be available in end-Jul only.

Tks


----------



## Sinngapore

sgpsub68 said:


> Anyone ordered the Sinn 856 UTC SG LE from THG? How much is it & how many brought in?
> 
> I am told by an AD in Europe that it will be available in end-Jul only.
> 
> Tks


Yeps, just got mine... It's around S$2.2k, and it's gorgeous. :-!


----------



## altreality

*Re: My Sinn arrived*

yes am keen to know the price of the ezm LE and what the package comes with!


----------



## 92tem

*Ezm1*

Given the price at THG, felt I got a good price as it came with both a rubber and titanium bracelet. Using the rubber strap now and will consider switching over at a later time


----------



## Hary

*Re: Ezm1*



92tem said:


> Given the price at THG, felt I got a good price as it came with both a rubber and titanium bracelet. Using the rubber strap now and will consider switching over at a later time


Have you recieved the EZM1 LE from THG? Wow,post the pictures please :-!


----------



## 92tem

The EZM1 was purchased in Europe


----------



## woodsteel23

A bit OT, but can anyone point me to a reliable watchmaker here in SIngapore?


----------



## Hary

woodsteel23 said:


> A bit OT, but can anyone point me to a reliable watchmaker here in SIngapore?


Ang Mo Kio Watch & Clocks Service Centre
#01-81 Thomson Plaza
Tel: 64548950


----------



## SJACKAL

Hary said:


> Ang Mo Kio Watch & Clocks Service Centre
> #01-81 Thomson Plaza
> Tel: 64548950


Plus one, mention your the internet gang.


----------



## siLence79

Hary said:


> Ang Mo Kio Watch & Clocks Service Centre
> #01-81 Thomson Plaza
> Tel: 64548950


Hi Hary, do they do mod? It's so difficult to find a watchmaker here that do mods eg: changing of hour/min hands if I have the plongeur type :-(


----------



## Hary

siLence79 said:


> Hi Hary, do they do mod? It's so difficult to find a watchmaker here that do mods eg: changing of hour/min hands if I have the plongeur type :-(


Never asked the uncle before, but I assume if you have all the components, it shouldn't be any issue for him to install for you


----------



## siLence79

thanks, will try it out. It's rather difficult to find one here. I assume they find it too troublesome to strip everything just to install the hands,haha.(or maybe they do it for regular customers than 1st timers..hmm)


----------



## p3l3r

hey guys...
just wondering is 1900 for pre-owned U1. year 2006
worth to buy ? 

well brand new is about 2400.
darn should have jump on pre-owned one when it was 1500 4 mths ago...now im regretting my ass off....


----------



## Tristan17

p3l3r said:


> hey guys...
> just wondering is 1900 for pre-owned U1. year 2006
> worth to buy ?
> 
> well brand new is about 2400.
> darn should have jump on pre-owned one when it was 1500 4 mths ago...now im regretting my ass off....


personally, i dont think so. the warranty would have expired.
And the difference is only 500 for a brand new one with a new life and warranty. :-!

But try to look around longer. There are always some good deals.


----------



## SJACKAL

p3l3r said:


> hey guys...
> just wondering is 1900 for pre-owned U1. year 2006
> worth to buy ?
> 
> well brand new is about 2400.
> darn should have jump on pre-owned one when it was 1500 4 mths ago...now im regretting my ass off....


Assuming in good condition with all boxes and papers and the strap is uncut, I think should be able to accept, but really 1800 will be better and 1700 will be really sweet. Are they still so much in demand to warrant high resale prices? If the strap is cut and used, especially when cut to a length smaller than your wrist, then will definitely have to lower the price, taking into consideration you have to buy an new expensive strap or settle for after market straps.

There will be deals if your patience and look around. Its compulsive buying that often ends in bad deals.


----------



## Hary

Valid point from Sjackal regarding the strap. If I understand correctly, Sinn just increased their prices. Hence, current prices will probably stay for quite some time till next round of price increase. If you can wait, look for more options in the resale market. U1 is not as rare as before, see them quite often in the Sales Corner


----------



## p3l3r

guys the watch is sold. 
i did not buy it.......well actually i have not try it. i just saw it online.

i just assume that the rubber been cut and yeah the warranty should be expired or expiring any time soon.

im guessing 1900 is a bit on high for a preown u1.
2-3 mths a go i saw a mint condition going for 1500.


----------



## SJACKAL

Most U series are in mint condition because of the sub steel, so unless there is significant impact damage, it probably look new. So better to assess by purchase age and strap condition, if the original strap is used.


----------



## dkr

Can any SOSers give me an idea of the going price of the 756 diapal at THG?

I'm Australian, but have the opportunity to head up to Singapore soon, and wanted an idea of what it'll cost me if I buy up there. No Sinn dealers in Aus, so I'm looking forward to trying one at the very least...


----------



## SJACKAL

I can't remember, but I think Hary knows!


----------



## Hary

SJACKAL said:


> I can't remember, but I think Hary knows!


No idea Anton, I don't keep track Sinn prices like I do for stock market :-d

Why don't give THG a call? Ask for list price, and deduct -30% from it


----------



## wedgehammer

THG had (don't know if still on) 40% off some models last month... i'm still lusting over that 6000 frankfurt finance watch, wish they'd give me 50% off so i can get one lol


----------



## Bubblemunche

40% is really a good deal.... Is it a tie-in with GSS, and does anyone have any idea if it's still on?


----------



## wedgehammer

Bubblemunche said:


> 40% is really a good deal.... Is it a tie-in with GSS, and does anyone have any idea if it's still on?


better call them up to check now, cos they sending mixed signals... last week millenia branch told me don't have anymore, while taka told me still on... but they told me it's only for 6000 and another "blue" model, dunno which he was referring to... or mebbe some of the other models have blue tag or somethin to denote if they're included in the sale... sorry, didn't clarify that time cos was only eyeing the 6000 model


----------



## Sk8te

Hi Everyone,

I will be off topic here but I really do not know where else to ask this.

1) My Sinn U1 got its outer AR scratched... is there anywhere in Singapore I can bring this to get it stripped off?

2) Does anyone have any good watch repair shop to recommend? I have an old wind up bretling from my grand dad that is spoilts that I want to get repaired... 

3) Are there any Singapore only watch forums?

Thanks everyone in advance and have a great day!


----------



## khorkar

There is one that I know of
* singapore watch exchange - didnt really kick off. It kinda died. 
* singapore rolex forum - lot sa people there for other brands as well
* big watch trading - lot of folks from SG likes to trade and sell stuff. I bought my 142 here.


----------



## SJACKAL

Sk8te said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I will be off topic here but I really do not know where else to ask this.
> 
> 1) My Sinn U1 got its outer AR scratched... is there anywhere in Singapore I can bring this to get it stripped off?
> 
> 2) Does anyone have any good watch repair shop to recommend? I have an old wind up bretling from my grand dad that is spoilts that I want to get repaired...
> 
> 3) Are there any Singapore only watch forums?
> 
> Thanks everyone in advance and have a great day!


Easy to strip off yourself. Buy polywatch and polish it off.

Refer to the earlier pages of this these thread for AMK Clocks, somewhere page 5 onwards, Waypoint's recommendation to me years ago.

Singapore only watch forums no fun. Its an international hobby.


----------



## Sinngapore

SJACKAL said:


> Singapore only watch forums no fun. Its an international hobby.


i agree..


----------



## khorkar

The sg exchange thingy was a good start but it kinda died off and loses stream. Having a singapore forum does have it kicks, especially when you are planning to buy the piece from a fellow forumer and want to see it for yourself. As they say, seeing is believe. In these day and age of complicated replicas, a picture is worth next to nothing.


----------



## SJACKAL

khorkar said:


> The sg exchange thingy was a good start but it kinda died off and loses stream. Having a singapore forum does have it kicks, especially when you are planning to buy the piece from a fellow forumer and want to see it for yourself. As they say, seeing is believe. In these day and age of complicated replicas, a picture is worth next to nothing.


Not really true my friend, I had been buying, selling and trading online for some years since, deal mostly with people from CONUS and Europe, also Hong kong and Japan too.

I've been burned before online but I had ALSO been burned offline in face to face deals too.

If someone is inexperienced enough, he can't tell a good deal from a bad one, both online and offline, whether if he examine the watch in his hands, or look at pictures on a web browser.

Both styles of purchasing calls for difference skills and experience, it really depends on individual's comfort level.


----------



## ping3288

any bros out there got the 856S SG BKA, limited edition of 150pcs made for the german FBI?


----------



## Bubblemunche

By the way guys, I noticed from WatchBuys that the prices of Sinn looks set to increase come end Aug.

http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=68

I think we'll be affected here in S'pore too. Oh well....


----------



## khorkar

Sigh, everything seems to be going up and up in Sg. The only that seems to be staying - our poor salary. Rice up, Petrol up, ERP up, Watches Up. Everything up.

SOS lives on. On the subject of watches, has anyone check out the SinnU1 in visiotime, I went and see was initially keen to buy but then again, the previous owner cut the straps. Unfortunately for me, I cant wear it. If you have a size 6 to 6.5 wrist. Go get it.


----------



## Hary

U1 availability has improved, not as rare as before. At least from my visits to THG, often I saw them on display. Might as well buy a new one if the price difference is not big. Just my 0.05 (after GST increase :-d)


----------



## hflee55

it's so nice to have such a great sinn community in s'pore. i feel like i'm all alone in KL, Malaysia.


----------



## moncong

Just came across this thread. I am new here and glad to see that there are many Sinn followers in Singapore. Please let us know if there is GTG planned on the horizon. I will be very interested to attend one.

Anyway, my current collection of Sinn watches are: 203 Ti Jubiläum and U2 S.

Warmest greetings!


----------



## Sinngapore

ping3288 said:


> any bros out there got the 856S SG BKA, limited edition of 150pcs made for the german FBI?


Me got.. thanks to THG, Millenia Walk.. :-!


----------



## cufflinks

hflee55 said:


> it's so nice to have such a great sinn community in s'pore. i feel like i'm all alone in KL, Malaysia.


Hflee, you're not alone mate....I just think that most MY owners prefer to watch from the back and remain anonymous. I know for a fact that there are lots of WIS out there b-)


----------



## Sinngapore

cufflinks said:


> Hflee, you're not alone mate....I just think that most MY owners prefer to watch from the back and remain anonymous. I know for a fact that there are lots of WIS out there b-)


Or they could be lurking in some other Sinn forum.. ;-)


----------



## ADSW

Hi Sinners!

I am selling my 10 month old Sinn 303 Silber Ty away!
Interested email me or PM.
Sad to let go but due to unforeseen circumstance!:-(
Cheers!!

HOpe to hear any response!!


----------



## peaceheart

hey all, does anybody know how much does a 656 cost(after discount) at THG?
Much thanks


----------



## kpaxsg

Any Singaporean here have got a Sinn U1 SS bracelet lying around and wish to offload?:-!


----------



## Spaniard

Hi there,

I'm from Singapore as well. Have a SINN U1.


----------



## ambassaduer

hflee55 said:


> it's so nice to have such a great sinn community in s'pore. i feel like i'm all alone in KL, Malaysia.


Hi hflee, I am fr sunny Malaysia too, I know for a fact that there are quite a number of Sinn and many WIS around. But I do agree they are surprisingly passive. I just dont know why of this wonderful passion of ours? Perhaps we Mal could join our neighbours in thier sinn spirit.Cheers SOS for a fine good job.:-!


----------



## bing

peaceheart said:


> hey all, does anybody know how much does a 656 cost(after discount) at THG?
> Much thanks


was SGD 2100 before discount when i enquire in late july @ THG taka, leather strap, regret i din buy that watch!


----------



## Spaniard

Me too!!! I've Sinned by U1.


----------



## peaceheart

bing said:


> was SGD 2100 before discount when i enquire in late july @ THG taka, leather strap, regret i din buy that watch!


was quoted SGD2160 for 556 on bracelet(756 type) last dec

ah wasted......now price hike.....:-(


----------



## poseidon

how come i cannot view the current posts?


----------



## Spaniard

My SINN U1.


----------



## drjones11

hi brothers! im pretty new to Sinn. but the U1 has drawn my attention. can anyone advice me on where i can get 1 in singapore and what is the price range im looking at. many thanks!


----------



## dronell19

Not exactly Singaporean, but pretty close. Just got this last month, BUT I've put it up for sale. Anyone interested please shoot me a PM/email.


----------



## vollov

I hope one of you guys in SG can help. 

I'm about to send my U1 back to Frankfurt for servicing. Bought the watch a year ago and this would be under warranty. Sinn was kind enough to let me use their UPS account for the shipping. 

My problem is I just had this incredibly ridiculous conversation with a UPS employee over the phone. They told me UPS only covers watches shipped via UPS up to the value of SGD 800. And, the best part, they said to not seal the package until after the pickup guy has arrived so they could check the package. 

My immediate reaction was to ask her if she was kidding. Apparently, there's no way to raise the cover above 800 and it seems they don't get how ridiculous it is to have the UPS guy know what I am actually sending.

My question is if any of you have tried to send a Sinn back to Germany and what was your experience on the shipping? btw, going back to HG is out of the question; I won't even go into the round around HG gave me while holding my watch for 3 weeks.


----------



## dethinker

What's with the large number of Sinn owners in Singapore?


----------



## vollov

vollov said:


> I hope one of you guys in SG can help.
> 
> I'm about to send my U1 back to Frankfurt for servicing. Bought the watch a year ago and this would be under warranty. Sinn was kind enough to let me use their UPS account for the shipping.
> 
> My problem is I just had this incredibly ridiculous conversation with a UPS employee over the phone. They told me UPS only covers watches shipped via UPS up to the value of SGD 800. And, the best part, they said to not seal the package until after the pickup guy has arrived so they could check the package.
> 
> My immediate reaction was to ask her if she was kidding. Apparently, there's no way to raise the cover above 800 and it seems they don't get how ridiculous it is to have the UPS guy know what I am actually sending.
> 
> My question is if any of you have tried to send a Sinn back to Germany and what was your experience on the shipping? btw, going back to HG is out of the question; I won't even go into the round around HG gave me while holding my watch for 3 weeks.


anyone? surely one of you guys have sent the watch back to Germany via UPS before?


----------



## polishammer

Not from your part of the world, but UPS is UPS. The rules are that SGD800 or $500 is for item classified a jewelry. If you want the insurance value to be higher you need to classify it as non jewelry. Be specific in you description of the watch. Say clearly what metal is used, if there are any precious stones, ect. The value is not dictated by UPS, but rather by German customs, and they will not import any jewelry above specified amount. Remember, U1 is not a jewelry... Hope this helps


----------



## erasershavings

can someone please enlighten me on whether THG absorbs the shipping cost to Germany for servicing/repairs AFTER the warranty period is over?


----------



## vollov

polishammer said:


> Not from your part of the world, but UPS is UPS. The rules are that SGD800 or $500 is for item classified a jewelry. If you want the insurance value to be higher you need to classify it as non jewelry. Be specific in you description of the watch. Say clearly what metal is used, if there are any precious stones, ect. The value is not dictated by UPS, but rather by German customs, and they will not import any jewelry above specified amount. Remember, U1 is not a jewelry... Hope this helps


thanks for your reply.

unfortunately, the issue is with the UPS...or their understanding of the situation. I have informed them it's a watch that is in for servicing, doesn't contain precious stones or metals, and the immediate answer was SGB800/USD 500 limit.

i am very frustrated because I can define it as costume jewelry and the coverage goes up to USD 50,000 but they will need the pickup agent to verify that...and you can kinda guess how that would go.

if only I have some biz trips planned to Frankfurt soon...which I don't...


----------



## mogwai

vollov, I reckon you did not bought the U1 from HG or had any prior purchases with them?

Thus far, all my Sinn (which are under warranty) went through HG for servicing. Including a 103 Ar model purchased from Watchbuys, which HG send back to Germany on my behalf. Other than the 3 months wait, none of the hassle you are going through now.


----------



## SJACKAL

Jewelery? Can you say its 'diving instruments' instead?


----------



## trapmonkey

peaceheart said:


> Hi, im new here.
> got a qns, are all the seconds hand of Sinn watches sweeping? or start-stop?


all the automatics sweep as they currently use 7750 valjoux or the ETA calibers.

the quartz ones are special watches with extended life batteries... like the GSG 9 EZM2 or the UX... these start stop

the quartz ones are meant for their exceptional shock resistance... for military appilications... mind you I have worn my U1 for several thousand rounds of ammunition(.45cal, 9mm and 12 bore) and several dive holidays with no apparent damage.


----------



## SJI

Hi Guys,

Typically how long does it take for Sinn to repair a watch? I sent mine about 6 months back.

Thanks


----------



## gigiplastic

Is it true that THG had a service center that had that the ability to service the AR/Gas filled watches like U2 or U200 without sending it to germany???


----------



## waypoint

gigiplastic said:


> Is it true that THG had a service center that had that the ability to service the AR/Gas filled watches like U2 or U200 without sending it to germany???


Nope. Nadah... Not that any one of us here know of. Unfortunately. :-(


----------



## duckalas

Hello all.

Any idea where can i get a local PVD Sinn 856 on strap in singapore at a good price?

Was quoted $2.5+k after discount...:think:


----------



## SJI

SJI said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Typically how long does it take for Sinn to repair a watch? I sent mine about 6 months back.
> 
> Thanks


It's now more than seven months and the only response from THG I get is that its "still in the factory".

Is this normal? Does any one have any idea how I can expedite this?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Supe

Regards service for out of warranty watches or bought from overseas - perhaps you guys could enquire with Lewis Watchmakers in Australia as to whether they take on work from international customers? I believe they are an official Sinn service agent. Waiting 7 months for a watch service would be intolerable for me.

http://www.lewiswatchmakers.com.au/

Note: I am not endorsing them nor do I represent them and am providing link on the basis that it might be an alternative to consider.

Edit: I queried them on oil change for EZM2/UX. They don't have the facilities to do it.


----------



## waypoint

It's all good. Give it time. Regardless, even if it is lost in transit, be glad you didn't undertake the transit via mail/courier on your own; THG will make good on it. Regular mail insurance doesn't cover watches costing so much.


----------



## Nick M

Hi,
A couple of quick questions for Sinn owners in Singapore.

What's the turnaround time of the THG service centre for a service?
And can they handle replacement of bezels, sapphire crystals and Copper Sulphate capsules?

TIA


----------



## twotencents

Am ready to dive into the world of Sinn. Before heading down to THG, am wondering if it would be cheaper to buy in Germany. 

Am actually heading to Frankfurt in the near future. I guess more models will be available but in terms of pricing, do you guys reckon it would be cheaper there, especially with tax refund etc.

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## dominichimself

twotencents said:


> Am ready to dive into the world of Sinn. Before heading down to THG, am wondering if it would be cheaper to buy in Germany.
> 
> Am actually heading to Frankfurt in the near future. I guess more models will be available but in terms of pricing, do you guys reckon it would be cheaper there, especially with tax refund etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.


Buying it in Germany and inclusive of tax refund would be cheaper than buying at THG (considering THG's premium & GST).

Using a general guide from sg-roc.com, where some local bros offered to purchase a U1 direct from Franfurt, it is about $2,000 vs $2,380 (THG after discount).

But you'll have to judge yourself whether the discount is worth it due to no local warranty service from THG as you've to send watch back to Germany yourself).


----------



## twotencents

dominichimself said:


> Buying it in Germany and inclusive of tax refund would be cheaper than buying at THG (considering THG's premium & GST).
> 
> Using a general guide from sg-roc.com, where some local bros offered to purchase a U1 direct from Franfurt, it is about $2,000 vs $2,380 (THG after discount).
> 
> But you'll have to judge yourself whether the discount is worth it due to no local warranty service from THG as you've to send watch back to Germany yourself).


Thanks for the info.

Has anyone been to the Sinn factory/ showroom in Frankfurt? Is it worth visiting?


----------



## CMSgt Bo

twotencents said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Has anyone been to the Sinn factory/ showroom in Frankfurt? Is it worth visiting?


I go every two or three months and feel it's a must-see if you have the time. The showroom is quite small but all their current offerings are all there displayed on table tops giving you complete access to handle and try on any watch you'd like. As an added bonus, the sales staff (Maria and Patric) speak english and are very helpful. :-!


----------



## twotencents

CMSgt Bo said:


> I go every two or three months and feel it's a must-see if you have the time. The showroom is quite small but all their current offerings are all there displayed on table tops giving you complete access to handle and try on any watch you'd like. As an added bonus, the sales staff (Maria and Patric) speak english and are very helpful. :-!


I think I'll have to make a visit then. Are the sales retail sales or for distributors etc? I assume we can find limited edition pieces there.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

twotencents said:


> I think I'll have to make a visit then. Are the sales retail sales or for distributors etc? I assume we can find limited edition pieces there.


The showroom is for retail sales. Most of the the limited edition for other companies (WatchBuys, The Hour Glass, Juwelier Roberto, Manufactum, etc.) are on display but are not for sale. They are housed in the few showcases they have under lock and key. Other limited editions like the DIAPALs, Sansibar UX, 900 Hummer, 956 Corvette, 902, 6000 Platinum, 2300, and the 1746 Porcelainare available for sale.


----------



## patryn33

I thought sinn gives international warranty.
direct should have the regular international warranty. else all Germans that bought direct would have watches that has warranty limited to Germany.
Europeans do move around quite a bit.


----------



## Nocturnal310

bump.


been looking at Sinn recently...someone suggested as an alternate to swiss made watches.

i love all things german...so wanted to check it out


are there any showrooms in singapore which keep Sinn watches?...would like to go down and see firsthand.

thanks..awaiting suggestions


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I think if you read thru the thread you'd find your answer. If not going to Sinn's site and looking for Sinn's international sales partners here will help.


----------



## skafutbol

hi, i am travelling to singapore next month and would like to buy a rubber strap with large deployment for my sinn u1. any of you guys know its price with tax? is hour glass the only seller of sinn straps or are there any other stores? thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## staind01

how much is the best price for a Sinn U1 in Singapore and which store to buy from?

note: i'll be vacationing there in Dec.

thanks!


----------



## wahlaos

yeoandy said:


> Anyone know where I can get the following pair of Sinn U1 watch in Singapore?
> 
> FS: BNIB Sinn U1


The Hour Glass is the authorized dealer in SG...


----------



## plexus

Does anyone know how much does a Sinn U2 EZM 5 cost in Singapore? Is it worth getting from watchbuys based on current exchange rate (1.26)?


----------



## nmcan1306

Hi,

I will travel to Singapore on the next month. 
Anyone know the price of the Sinn 556 (stainless steel bacarat) is how much in the Hour Glass?

Thanks,


----------



## rightrower

Hi, i'm a sinner too from the red dot country. Any thoughts on the servicing cost in thg for sinn u1?


----------



## customlegend

I serviced my U2 for $400 at the HG 2 years ago. Cost may be the same or a little bit more now.


----------

